# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2021



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2021 às 09:11)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2021 às 14:12)

Primeiro de Dezembro com nevoeiro a manhã toda, só agora é que desvaneceu. Mínima de 2,7ºC.

Mais uma _cauda_ da frente fria europeia a chegar ao longo da tarde, deve dar uns chuviscos.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2021 às 15:06)

Por aqui já choveu


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2021 às 17:19)

minima de *-0.6ºC*

agora chuvisca  com 14.8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Dez 2021 às 17:25)

Boas!
Por vezes chove fraco por aqui também.
Não é muita chuva mas ao menos a humidade no solo vai-se mantendo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2021 às 17:36)

Boa tarde,
Dezembro começou com uma madrugada de briol, contudo o dia tem sido de céu nublado com boas abertas e inclusive chegou a chuviscar por volta do meio-dia (ainda que não tenha sido o suficiente para acumular). Entretanto a frente fria já está em aproximação, e prevê-se uma noite algo molhada mas não com muita precipitação (a maioria será chuviscos fracos e a maioria dos modelos nem prevê que chegue a 2 mm até amanhã). Vão caindo uns borrifos neste momento e estão 14,3ºC neste momento.  

Novembro acabou sendo excecionalmente seco, com apenas 10,5 mm de precipitação (menos que outros novembros excecionais ao nível da secura desde o início do século, como os de 2001 ou 2013), o que criou uma anomalia brutal na precipitação anual - superior a 170 mm negativos em comparação com a média! Se o ano acabasse hoje, seria o segundo mais seco do século (apenas atrás de 2004)!!! O que vale é que o mês acabou tendo uma temperatura média próxima ao valor normal, o que contrasta com novembro de 2020, que foi mais quente do que o normal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2021 às 18:41)

Boa tarde,

Este primeiro dia de Dezembro começou com nevoeiro cerrado, que permaneceu até mais do meio-dia, e com bastante frio também, já por volta das 16 horas, cai uns aguaceiros moderados, mas durou apenas uns 10 a 15 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2021 às 19:49)

0.4mm


----------



## RStorm (1 Dez 2021 às 19:53)

Boa noite

Seja bem-vindo senhor inverno, espero que tragas o que nos mais faz falta E que não nos desiludas como o outono 

Este 1º de Dezembro começou soalheiro, mas rapidamente aumentou de nebulosidade e tornou-se nublado e cinzento.
Alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos desde o inicio da tarde, mas mais notórios agora no final do dia, rendendo *0,3 mm* até agora. 
Houve boa inversão durante a madrugada, com a temperatura a descer até aos *5,2ºC* 
O vento reapareceu durante a tarde, soprando em geral fraco de NW. 

Ontem: *9,5ºC **/ **15,9ºC *(mínima foi batida) 
Hoje: *5,2ºC **/ **15,8ºC **/ **0,3 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Dez 2021 às 01:20)

Aguaceiro forte por Coimbra.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2021 às 02:40)

acabou de cair mais uns chuviscos, 0.8mm depois da meia noite


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2021 às 07:17)

Bom dia! Ontem à tarde instalei uma Davis Vue em Caneças, a uma cota de 300m.
Esta noite registou uma rajada de 73,9km/h.
3,0mm acumulados esta noite, mais 0,4mm de ontem ao final da tarde.

9,1C de momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2021 às 10:40)

Boas,

Muito vento por cá,  com tendência aumentar ainda mais.
Até agora rajada máxima de 77 km/h.


----------



## Geopower (2 Dez 2021 às 10:49)

Bom dia. 
Final de madrugada com aguaceiros fracos a moderados  em Lisboa.
Manhã de céu limpo. Vento moderado a  forte de norte. 
Panorâmica a NE-E a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2021 às 10:51)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia! Ontem à tarde instalei uma Davis Vue em Caneças, a uma cota de 300m.
> Esta noite registou uma rajada de 73,9km/h.
> 3,0mm acumulados esta noite, mais 0,4mm de ontem ao final da tarde.
> 
> 9,1C de momento.


Excelente novidade! Boa sorte aí com a estação.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2021 às 13:29)

2.4mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Dez 2021 às 14:52)

Boa tarde,
Durante a noite e madrugada até caiu mais chuva do que o modelado por aqui... Antes da meia-noite caíram aguaceiros que renderam 0,8 mm, e depois veio a superfície frontal que rendeu mais 1,5 mm. O último aguaceiro caiu por volta das oito da manhã - foi um aguaceiro fraco mas com alguma intensidade e que elevou o acumulado diário para os 1,8 mm. Assim sendo, o evento rendeu 2,6 mm - é melhor do que nada!  

Entretanto, ao longo do dia tem soprado um vento moderado a forte de norte e a sensação térmica está incrivelmente baixa - apesar dos quase 15°C atuais! 

Fica aqui o registo do dia de ontem:
Máx: 15,4°C
Mín: 5,7°C 
Prec: 0,8 mm


----------



## RStorm (2 Dez 2021 às 18:48)

Boa noite

Madrugada de aguaceiros fracos, rendendo *1,8 mm *
A partir do inicio da manhã, o céu limpou totalmente e o vento meteu logo acelerador, soprando moderado de N, por vezes com rajadas fortes durante a tarde. 
A mínima do dia está ser feita agora mesmo, ainda vai descer mais 
Ontem voltou a chuviscar, mas o pluviómetro já não acusou mais nada. 

Extremos de hoje: *10,8ºC (?) **/ **14,4ºC **/ **1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *10,8ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Dez 2021 às 19:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Durante a noite e madrugada até caiu mais chuva do que o modelado por aqui... Antes da meia-noite caíram aguaceiros que renderam 0,8 mm, e depois veio a superfície frontal que rendeu mais 1,5 mm. O último aguaceiro caiu por volta das oito da manhã - foi um aguaceiro fraco mas com alguma intensidade e que elevou o acumulado diário para os 1,8 mm. Assim sendo, o evento rendeu 2,6 mm - é melhor do que nada!
> 
> Entretanto, ao longo do dia tem soprado um vento moderado a forte de norte e a sensação térmica está incrivelmente baixa - apesar dos quase 15°C atuais!
> ...



Sim, também senti o mesmo. 
Muito desagradável mesmo, apesar de, nas hora demais quentes, a temperatura ter chegado aos 15.ºC. Penso que tal sensação de tempo mais frio é agravada pela intensidade do vento.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2021 às 09:27)

minima 0.4ºC, ligeira geada


----------



## RStorm (3 Dez 2021 às 16:45)

Boa Tarde

Dia límpido e fresco.
Vento fraco de N-NW, sendo mais notório durante a tarde.
A mínima de ontem acabou por ser *8,5ºC *

Extremos de hoje: *7,6ºC **/ **15,6ºC *

T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2021 às 18:38)

Mínimas de facto a subirem ligeiramente, hoje foi de *6ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2021 às 12:16)

Bom dia,
Ontem foi um dia "de transição", com céu limpo, tempo fresco característico desta altura do ano e menos vento que em dias anteriores. A máxima foi mais alta e a mínima mais baixa. 

Aqui fica o registo de quinta e sexta:

Anteontem, dia 2
Máx: 15,2ºC
Mín: 10,0ºC
Prec: 1,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 43,9 km/h

Ontem, dia 3
Máx: 17,7ºC
Mín: 7,4ºC

Entretanto, pouco antes da meia-noite de ontem, entrou uma massa de ar mais húmida que fez estabilizar a temperatura, tanto que esta começou logo a subir após a meia-noite. A manhã ainda teve algumas abertas, mas agora o céu está cada vez mais escuro e estão 15,7ºC, com vento fraco de sudoeste. Parece que esta tarde vai morrinhar por aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2021 às 12:36)

Bom dia,

Por cá a manhã começou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado e bastante húmido, até que por volta das 11 horas, deu lugar a uns aguaceiros fracos e persistentes.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2021 às 13:29)

chuviscos


----------



## RStorm (4 Dez 2021 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde 

O dia segue completamente distinto do anterior, com tempo cinzento e nublado, por vezes com abertas especialmente durante a manhã. 
Alguns aguaceiros fracos/chuvisco, mas sem acumulação até agora. 
O vento rodou para W e tem soprado muito fraco. 

Mínima de hoje: *8,2ºC *
T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (4 Dez 2021 às 20:47)

Chegou a chover bem aqui em S. Martinho / durante mais de duas horas moderado a fraco ....


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2021 às 18:25)

Hoje o dia foi marcado pelo céu nublado, o sol apenas aparecia quando as nuvens o permitiam, o vento fraco também esteve sempre presente aumentando a sensação de frio.


----------



## RStorm (6 Dez 2021 às 17:37)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje foram dias soalheiros, com céu geralmente pouco nublado.
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de N.
No sábado, os chuviscos continuaram até final da tarde, mas nada renderam.

Esta semana expetava-se chuvosa, mas parece que está tudo a ir pelo cano abaixo  Vamos ver o que as "sobras" nos traz 

Sábado: *8,2ºC / 16,9ºC *
Domingo: *9,5ºC **/ **15,8ºC *
Hoje: *8,1ºC **/ **17,0ºC*

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2021 às 21:11)

Já a ficar meio nevoeiro por aqui e sentem-se algumas gotículas.

Que venha a chuva!


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2021 às 22:10)

A chover bem por aqui desde as 17h..chuva a fraca, morrinha.  *S. Martinho / Alcobaça.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2021 às 23:31)

RStorm disse:


> Esta semana expetava-se chuvosa, mas parece que está tudo a ir pelo cano abaixo


A realidade é que nunca se previu muita chuva para aqui... mas sim, os modelos cortaram quase tudo o que ainda poderia cair nestes dias! 

Seja como for, o dia de hoje foi caracterizado pelo contraste de tempo algo nublado e boas abertas, e com um claro contraste entre o quadrante norte/noroeste (céu cinzento) e o quadrante sul/sudeste (céu limpo). Amanhã deverá cair qualquer coisa por aqui, ainda que não seja nada de extraordinário, e a pós-frontal de dia 8 deverá ficar toda bem a norte daqui! Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2021 às 11:26)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia acabou assim: 
Máx: 17,7°C 
Mín: 9,6°C

Hoje está céu nublado e já caíram alguns chuviscos, ainda que não tenham acumulado nada (e praticamente mal molharam o chão). A chuva "a sério" só deverá chegar lá para a noite...  
Sigo com uma temperatura atual de 15,3°C.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2021 às 12:17)

Bom dia,
Por Leiria, chuva miudinha no sábado, chuva miudinha ontem e chuva miudinha hoje.  
Enfim, se for assim o inverno todo, estamos bem tramados. 

Por agora não chove. Estão cerca de 15ºC.


----------



## RStorm (7 Dez 2021 às 13:25)

Boa Tarde 

O dia segue ameno e húmido, com céu muito nublado. 
Aguaceiros fracos desde o meio da manhã, que já renderam *0,3 mm*. 
O vento rodou para W e sopra em geral fraco. 

T. Atual: *16,2ºC*
HR: 89% 
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (7 Dez 2021 às 13:29)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A realidade é que nunca se previu muita chuva para aqui... mas sim, os modelos cortaram quase tudo o que ainda poderia cair nestes dias!


Pois era, mas ao menos já teríamos direito a qualquer coisa  Os modelos estão a cortar cada vez mais de dia para dia e, tirando o dia de hoje, já não se vê mais nada até final da semana


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2021 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,

A manhã começou com nevoeiro, pouco cerrado, que logo depois deu lugar a aguaceiros fracos, que retomaram agora a partir das 16 horas.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2021 às 19:38)




----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2021 às 21:26)

3.2mm, parou agora


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Dez 2021 às 21:45)

Boas pessoal,

Depois de uns aguaceiros pré-frontais da parte da manhã, a frente acabou de passar agora, e rendeu 6.3mm    Agora deve se seguir mais 1 semana de secura pela frente! Não se agoira  nada de bom se as coisas não mudarem a longo prazo   Bom feriado a todos


----------



## fhff (7 Dez 2021 às 22:28)

4,8 mm acumulados desde as 18H. Um pouco mais do que esperava para Sintra.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Dez 2021 às 22:29)

Boa noite malta,

A frente já lá vai, segue moribunda por terras alentejanas.
*3.99 mm* de acumulado (aguaceiros pré-frontais + frente).

O céu apresentou-se com boas abertas ao início da tarde, para depois voltar a encobrir mais para o final do dia com a aproximação da frente.

O vento aumentou de intensidade ao longo dia, soprou de W/SW moderado com rajadas, sobretudo entre o meio da tarde e o início da noite. Após a passagem da frente, rodou para NW e enfraqueceu consideravelmente.

Extremos: *17.4**ºC* / *13.3ºC*

Sigo com 14.3ºC.

Panorama negro no curto prazo no que respeita a precipitação.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2021 às 02:16)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia anterior rendeu 3,3 mm, sendo que a frente ao início da noite foi a que mais rendeu, tendo acumulado 2,2 mm em poucos minutos.
Entretanto não deverá chover por esta zona nos próximos 10 dias. Esta chuvinha não resolveu nada e os problemas de humidade do solo (ou a falta dela) persistem! A coisa está negra... 

Fica aqui o registo deste último dia:
Máx: 16,8ºC
Mín: 12,8ºC
Prec: 3,3 mm

Entretanto a noite segue calma e com céu pouco nublado, contrastando com o dia maioritariamente cinzento e apenas com algum sol a meio da manhã.


----------



## fernandinand (8 Dez 2021 às 14:13)

Por aqui a cair algum granizo muito ligeiro...acredito que a cotas >800m estejam a cair 'farrapos'...


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2021 às 14:54)

Em Caneças vento moderado a forte. Media dos últimos 10min de 35,1km/h.

A precipitação tem sido residual.
Ontem 3,2mm e hoje 0,6mm.
Temperatura nos 12C.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2021 às 17:35)

O dia pela Figueira tem sido de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, acumulou pouco mais de 5 mm até agora


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2021 às 17:44)

0.4mm


----------



## RStorm (8 Dez 2021 às 19:05)

Boa noite

*Ontem* a chuva intensificou-se durante a tarde, subindo o acumulado para os *1,8 mm*. 
O vento rodou para NW no inicio da noite e diminuiu de intensidade. 

Extremos: *12,8ºC **/ **16,6ºC *

*Hoje *o pós-frontal acabou por ser melhor do que eu expetava 
Céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros fracos, que apesar de terem rendido apenas *0,3 mm*, houve zonas nos arredores em que choveu bem 
O vento soprou fraco de NW, por vezes moderado durante a tarde. 

Extremos: *9,4ºC **/ **15,3ºC *

T. Atual: *12,5ºC*
HR: 72% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2021 às 22:10)

Boa noite,
É impressionante, mas parece que nem dá para confiar nos modelos... Ontem estive a ver vários modelos e nenhum previa chuva para a zona, mas a realidade é que choveu e não foram apenas uns borrifos! Os aguaceiros pós-frontais de hoje renderam 1,5 mm, elevando o acumulado do evento para os 4,8 mm, bem acima do previsto! Ainda assim, não é suficiente para colmatar o problema grave de seca na região, apesar de finalmente as ervas estarem a brotar do chão!!! Há que ter alguma esperança... 

Hoje fui ver as ondas gigantes ao farol do Sítio do costume (). No caminho, apanhei vários aguaceiros intensos, mas no momento em que estive por lá felizmente estava céu limpo e não estava a chover (mas estava ondulação forte - o previsto - e um vento de cortar o pescoço, com rajadas certamente acima dos 100 km/h). Foi literalmente na hora H, pois uma hora depois de ter saído daquela bagunça de surfistas, bifes emborrachados, brasileiros tirando fotos ao veado e mulheres locais a tentarem impingir bugigangas de que não necessito, caiu um aguaceiro por lá: 






Fica aqui um resumo deste dia louco de folga, aqui pela Charneca:
Máx: 15,9ºC
Mín: 11,3ºC (???)
Prec: 1,5 mm
Rajada máxima: 34,9 km/h NO

Agora estão 11,3ºC e céu pouco nublado. A mínima está a ser feita neste momento e deverá ser atingida antes da meia-noite...


----------



## Mammatus (9 Dez 2021 às 00:30)

Boa noite,

O pós-frontal rendeu *1.09 mm*. O evento termina com um acumulado total de *5.08 mm*.

Extremos: *16.3ºC* / *12.1ºC*


Sigo com 11.8ºC, vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Geopower (9 Dez 2021 às 09:28)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2021 às 11:50)

Boas!

Manhã algo ventosa aqui pela Azambuja. De momento cai um aguaceiro sob a forma de chuvisco, embora o radar não indique nada.


----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2021 às 12:25)

Bom dia,

4.2mm aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2021 às 18:11)

Boa tarde

O dia de hoje foi marcado, por alguns aguaceiros fracos, ainda durante a madrugada, já durante a manhã e tarde, foi o vento moderado que marcou presença, bem como o céu nublado, o sol ainda espreitou por alguns momento ao meio da manhã.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2021 às 22:51)

Em Caneças apenas borrifos, mas só 0,2mm acumulados.
O vento agora enfraqueceu um pouco mas à hora de almoço a intensidade média do vento andou nos 30km/h com rajada máxima de 59,1km/h.

Ontem os aguaceiros fracos renderam 0,6mm. Rajada 69,6km/h.

Por agora e 11,4ºC vento a 25km/h.


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2021 às 09:27)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com períodos de chuvisco. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2021 às 14:46)

mais um dia encoberto e húmido, mas sem praticamente chuva nenhuma, 16.5ºC
depois ainda tenho de ouvir comentários "finalmente vem ai o bom tempo"


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2021 às 15:43)

david 6 disse:


> mais um dia encoberto e húmido, mas sem praticamente chuva nenhuma, 16.5ºC
> depois ainda tenho de ouvir comentários "finalmente vem ai o bom tempo"


Entre este tempo (13ºC, encoberto e húmido, com vento moderado a forte e chuviscos intermitentes que renderam em 24h uns míseros 0,2mm) e dias de inverno soalheiros, eu também prefiro o "bom tempo".


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2021 às 18:27)

Boa noite,
No domingo ou segunda-feira inicia-se a competição de surf em Nazare (chamada para surfistas), tão boas imagens de swell em perspectiva.


----------



## Serrano (10 Dez 2021 às 19:10)

16°C no Barreiro, num dia que teve alguns chuviscos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (10 Dez 2021 às 19:46)

Boa noite

Ontem e hoje, o tempo apresentou-se geralmente muito nublado e cinzento, com aguaceiros fracos/dispersos.
A maioria dos aguaceiros nem chegaram a molhar o chão, exceto um que rendeu *0,3 mm* no final da tarde de hoje. No entanto, tem chovido mais do que estava previsto 
O vento predomina de N-NW e em geral fraco. 

Ontem: *10,0ºC **/ **15,9ºC *
Hoje: *12,7ºC **/ **16,8ºC **/ **0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2021 às 00:44)

Choveu bastante aqui perto de S Martinho do Porto, um pouco menos la para os lados de Alenquer.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2021 às 15:25)

Boas!
Dia espetacular. *18,0°C* e já dá vontade de tirar o casaco.


----------



## meko60 (11 Dez 2021 às 17:02)

Belo dia de " primavera " . Máxima de 17,8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2021 às 18:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Dia espetacular. *18,0°C* e já dá vontade de tirar o casaco.





meko60 disse:


> Belo dia de " primavera " . Máxima de 17,8ºC.



E chegou aos 20ºC em Santa Iria! Mais precisamente *20,3ºC* e não foi pico de temperatura, manteve-se acima dos 18ºC desde a 11h10 às 17h00.
Mínima de *12,9ºC* também se pode considerar muito agradável para Dezembro.

Na *Escola*, em local menos elevado e mais deprimido, chegou aos *18,3ºC* (só recuando a 20 de Novembro se regista o último valor superior a 18ºC); mínima *12,5ºC*.

Para este dia solarengo, umas fotos tiradas aqui do sofá, o trabalho não dá para mais , do crepúsculo calmo pelas praias da Região:

17:34, Riviera (Caparica)






17:36, Santa Rita (Porto Novo, Santa Cruz)





17:38, Lagoa de Albufeira, Oeste





17:40, NNW, com Serra de Sintra ao fundo, coberta com alguns estratos baixos esfarrapados





17:42, Sesimbra, calmaria absoluta





17:46, Albarquel (Setúbal), com Arrábida, ténues raios crepusculares


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2021 às 20:23)

Em Caneças a intensidade média do vento não baixou dos 20km/h, e por consequência a temperatura não foi além dos 15,3C.

A mínima foi de 11,0C.

Por agora 12,2C e vento a rondar os 30km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2021 às 03:41)

Boa madrugada,
Na quinta e sexta-feira o céu esteve nublado com boas abertas e podemos dizer que foram dias de muita parra e pouca uva, como já era esperado: parecia que ia chover, mas não choveu nada na quinta e apenas caiu um aguaceiro na sexta. Entretanto já se nota o efeito do anticiclone e um tempo bem mais ameno, daquele que já não tínhamos há algum tempo - veremos quanto tempo dura (esperemos que não muito)!  

Quinta, dia 9
Máx: 17,2ºC
Mín: 9,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h NO

Anteontem, dia 10
Máx: 16,3ºC
Mín: 12,4ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm

Ontem, dia 11
Máx: 18,9ºC
Mín: 10,4ºC

Agora estão 10,6ºC e está nevoeiro cerrado. Este formou-se pouco antes da meia-noite, marcando o começo do tempo anticiclónico indesejado...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2021 às 11:47)

Belo Domingo soalheiro. Primeiros raios de sol só atingem o vale de Belas pelas 9h15-9h30, apesar do sol nascer pelas 7h45, tudo graças a este _monte do Cretáceo_ a leste (Carenque), mais conhecido pelo maior trilho de pegadas de dinossauro da Europa, que lamentavelmente é património esquecido... Muita humidade até pelas 10h da manhã e diante.

Mínima de* 6ºC*. Pela frente deverei ter mínimas semelhantes ou mais baixas, visto que infelizmente temos um ínicio de Inverno com dias secos, indesejável tal é a situação de seca no continente inteiro.

Uma boa semana a todos!

Edit: 19 graus atingidos por aqui!


----------



## RStorm (12 Dez 2021 às 19:54)

Boa noite

O regresso do anticiclone trouxe uma rápida mudança de padrão, proporcionando um fim de semana soalheiro e "primaveril" 
Céu geralmente limpo, com nevoeiro durante a madrugada/manhã de hoje.
O vento rodou para o quadrante leste e tem soprado muito fraco.

O mês segue com *4,5 mm *e não se vê sinais de chuva para os próximos tempos, uma grande tristeza  Vamos lá ver se isto se endireita lá para o Natal ou mais cedo ainda 

Sábado: *9,3ºC / 18,1ºC *
Domingo: *8,0ºC **/ **18,4ºC *

T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Dez 2021 às 23:25)

Depois de uns dias com "chuva", que apenas permite nestes locais manter a superfície das terras húmidas e as ervinhas minimamente viçosas, porque de resto está tudo seco, 

hoje um dia ameno, bom para os turistas/turismo, porque estes querem a chuva bem longe, talvez um dia, se calhar já não muito distante, alguém invente uma "app" para fazer aparecer água nas torneiras, enfim,

bom, na voltinha matinal aqui pelo bairro, a vista dos nevoeiros no vale do Tejo, o possível apenas com a objectiva de um telemóvel,

tiradas entre no alto de Caneças e o de Montemor,


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2021 às 23:47)

Boas!
Noite de primavera. *14,5°C*. Há uma hora ainda ia nos 16,0°C.
Hoje o destaque vai mesmo para o nevoeiro baixo durante a manhã.


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2021 às 09:08)

https://surftotal.com/camaras-report/nazare/nazare-hd
https://nazarewaves.com/pt/webcams


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2021 às 16:44)

Toby disse:


> https://surftotal.com/camaras-report/nazare/nazare-hd
> https://nazarewaves.com/pt/webcams



Offtopic: Ontem foi pena, as condições de mar estavam melhores que hoje.
O nevoeiro imperou de uma forma incrível e lá adiou a prova.
Aconselho mesmo a quem nunca lá foi ver, que vá,  tenho ido e é um espectáculo da natureza inacreditável.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2021 às 17:24)

manhã de sol, tarde encoberto


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2021 às 18:16)

Boa noite

O dia começou com céu limpo, mas encobriu rapidamente no final da manhã e assim tem permanecido. 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo de NE-E. 

Se ainda ontem os modelos não mostravam chuva no horizonte, hoje deram uma bela reviravolta para melhor e espero que essa tendência se mantenha  
Isto só mostra que não se deve confiar muito nos modelos para os próximos tempos. 

Extremos: *8,4ºC / 17,0ºC *

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2021 às 01:23)

Boa noite,
O dia que acabou há aproximadamente uma hora foi o dia das surpresas. Em primeiro lugar, choveu quando todos os modelos no dia anterior punham a precipitação bem a oeste, fora do território continental - uma bela surpresa depois dum domingo tipicamente anticiclónico, com nevoeiro durante a manhã e tempo primaveril à tarde! Em segundo lugar, a previsão para os próximos tempos deu uma volta brutal, prevendo-se até bastante precipitação nos próximos 10 dias e com os ensembles a acompanharem a tendência. Veremos o que acontece...  

Fica aqui o registo de domingo e segunda:

Anteontem, dia 12
Máx: 17,5ºC
Mín: 9,1ºC

Ontem, dia 13
Máx: 15,9ºC
Mín: 8,7ºC
Prec: 0,2 mm (aguaceiros)

Agora estão 11,6ºC e céu limpo, com a temperatura a cair bem desde pouco antes da meia-noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2021 às 11:36)

De facto ontem algumas pingas ameaçadoras, e bem abafado. Pelas 20h estava-se muito bem na rua.

Hoje céu limpo, mínima alta até, uns 8ºC, e já bem morninho. Colares com horária de 15,5ºC, estação mais quente da extremadura ... Sintra a ser Sintra.


----------



## RStorm (14 Dez 2021 às 17:12)

Boa Tarde

O dia voltou ao tempo soalheiro e ameno, embora ainda com alguma nebulosidade.
Nevoeiro na parte alta da cidade, no final da madrugada.
O vento rodou para SE e soprou em geral fraco, tendo sido mais notório durante a tarde.

Extremos: *7,0ºC / **17,5ºC* 

T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2021 às 21:55)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, os últimos dias têm sido, na generalidade, de céu limpo. A exceção vai para o dia de ontem, quando a partir do meio da tarde começaram a chegar nuvens de sul...






...E o dia terminou com céu muito nublado. 









Hoje, novamente dia de céu limpo e com temperatura agradável. De fazer inveja a muitos dias de verão nesta zona, pois nem sequer tem havido muito vento.  Está tudo trocado! 

Relativamente à chuva, resta ter a esperança de que alguma cut-off anime isto durante uns dias, porque de resto, está difícil.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Dez 2021 às 12:14)

Por Tomar hoje esteve fresco


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2021 às 13:08)

Por aqui também levou um tombo a mínima: 3,7ºC.

Parece estar mais quente durante o dia, Colares já passou dos 17ºC ao meio-dia  Só não é a estação mais quente do litoral porque Aljezur não deixa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2021 às 21:47)

Pessoal dos vales _ASSEMBLE_. Já vou nos *5ºC *


----------



## Mammatus (16 Dez 2021 às 00:21)

Boas

O congelador da Península de Setúbal segue com 0.9ºC 






Por aqui uns "quentes" 9.8ºC

Mais um dia de céu maioritariamente limpo, alguma nebulosidade alta no quadrante sul.
Extremos: *16.8ºC* / *6.6ºC*


----------



## Thomar (16 Dez 2021 às 11:56)

Bom dia. 
Por Cabanas e arredores ocorreu a primeira geada fraca deste dezembro. 
A geada era visível  nos tectos e vidros nos carros em sítios desabrigados bem como em campos e hortas.
A temperatura mínima por Cabanas, dependendo da zona, rondou os +2/+3°C. 
Antes das 8h da manhã no caminho para o Montijo existiam muitas neblinas rasteiras, pela Moita estavam cerca de +2°C, e pelo Montijo a temperatura variava entre os +4/+5°C.

off-topic: acabei de levar o reforço da vacina covid.


----------



## RStorm (16 Dez 2021 às 18:35)

Boa noite 

O vento quase cessou, o que permitiu o aumento das amplitudes e inversões nestes últimos dois dias, mas para já ainda sem ocorrência de geada nesta zona, a menos que tivesse dado conta 
De resto, continua o sol agradável e céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade agora no final do dia.

A próxima semana está a ficar interessante, espero que assim se mantenha 

Ontem: *5,6ºC / 15,7ºC*
Hoje: *4,4ºC **/ **16,0ºC *

T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2021 às 19:11)

Boa Noite

Hoje de manhã, ás 8:45, o vale do Tejo na zona de Constancia, estava todo coberto por um denso nevoeiro, que parecia um túnel, pois era só mesmo por cimo do leito de água, e de salientar também, que 4 quilómetros mais para o interior, vi hoje uma geada bem intensa, a primeira desta temporada, a esta hora, estavam 3ºC.


----------



## Luís Manuel (16 Dez 2021 às 21:59)

Boas,
Hoje passei em Runa-Torres Vedras, ás 07:30 os carros estavam cobertos de gelo, temperatura a rondar +1/2º.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2021 às 22:04)

Ventinho durante a noite não deixou baixar a mínima dos 3ºC. 

Hoje não há inversão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Dez 2021 às 00:04)

Boa noite, 
Nestes últimos dias, devido ao anticiclone, o vento amainou, permitindo um rápido arrefecimento durante a noite e, ao mesmo tempo, tardes bem amenas e primaveris. Na terça-feira ocorreu um nevoeiro bem espesso, que acumulou 0,3 mm. Ontem também ocorreu algum nevoeiro de madrugada, mas foi fraco e dissipou-se mal nasceu o sol. No dia que agora está a acabar também houve alguma nebulosidade alta, resultante da depressão situada na Madeira, a sudoeste do Continente, e anteontem também se viam nuvens a sudoeste pela mesma razão. Enfim, tempo anticiclónico no seu melhor (felizmente tem os dias contados, pelo que parece)! 

Fica aqui um resumo destes dias:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Anteontem, dia 14
Máx: 18,6ºC
Mín: 9,1ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Ontem, dia 15
Máx: 16,2ºC
Mín: 7,3ºC

Hoje, dia 16
Máx: 16,5ºC
Mín: 6,0ºC

Agora estão 9,8ºC e céu pouco nublado. Entretanto, e depois de várias horas com a temperatura a diminuir bastante devido à inexistência de vento, este voltou-se a intensificar e a temperatura estagnou. Neste momento estão 9,8ºC e vento de nordeste. 

PS: As previsões para a próxima semana estão uma maravilha. Venha a chuva e a animação, para ver se o fórum anima duma vez por todas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Dez 2021 às 08:59)

Início de manhã frio com cores quentes por Alvalade.




1639729700746 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Não pode faltar o avião 




1639729700732 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (17 Dez 2021 às 09:45)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco. Panorâmica a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2021 às 20:43)

Boa noite,

O dia de hoje foi de céu limpo e sol, a manhã foi bem desconfortável, devido ao vento moderado, que aumentava a sensação de frio, depois acabou por reduzir de intensidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2021 às 20:47)

Dia bem soalheiro, vento a fortalecer mais hoje vindo de este. Frente de instabilidade no oceano a oeste durante as próximas 24 horas, muita chuva a cair onde não falta 

Aproveitem bem o último dia de sol, amanhã, dos próximos 10 dias, hipoteticamente.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2021 às 23:25)

Que desperdício...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Dez 2021 às 02:29)

Boa noite!
Cai um chuvisco bem fraquinho por aqui. 
Já vi alguns clarões a sul.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2021 às 03:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Cai um chuvisco bem fraquinho por aqui.
> Já vi alguns clarões a sul.



Terá sido esta, às 2:24 ?


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2021 às 04:55)

Agora a bigorna quase a atingir o Cabo Espichel, mas a grande massa mantém-se ancorada ao largo, situação que dura há mais de quatro horas:


Três células principais contribuíam para a maior parte das descargas eléctricas e formação das extensas bigornas.
Atingem por vezes o eco roxo. O topo da célula mais alta tem ecos a atingir os 13 Km de altitude, notável para Dezembro nesta latitude.














Radar de Coruche


----------



## RStorm (18 Dez 2021 às 16:13)

Boa Tarde 

Últimos dois dias novamente cheios de sol, mas com maior nebulosidade. 
Senti uns pequenos borrifos no final da madrugada de hoje, resultante das trovoadas que andaram junto à costa. 
O vento também aumentou de intensidade e sopra em geral fraco de E-SE. 

Para os amantes de sol, que aproveitem estes últimos cartuchos, pois vem aí uma longa temporada de "bom tempo" 

Ontem: *6,1ºC* */ **16,0ºC *
Hoje: *7,0ºC **/ **16,9ºC *

T. Atual: *16,7ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: E-SE / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (18 Dez 2021 às 17:57)

Dia de céu pouco nublado em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento fraco.
Solos a necessitarem de água com urgência. Nem uma linha de água corre.

Registo do Poente a SW:





Nascer da lua a NE:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2021 às 18:33)

Boa noite,
Por aqui os últimos dias têm sido de tempo anticiclónico, com céu limpo e pouca nebulosidade, bem como uma grande amplitude térmica entre o dia e a noite. Hoje de madrugada, contudo, alguma instabilidade roçou a costa e ainda acumulou uns insípidos 0,2 mm.  

Hoje foi o último dia soalheiro da temporada. O tempo também já começou a mudar, pois na última hora do dia começaram a aparecer mais nuvens no horizonte, a oeste. Amanhã deverá estar um tempo bem mais tempestuoso e algo nublado! Entretanto sigo com uma temperatura atual de 13,2ºC e uma calmaria desgraçada! 

Fica aqui o resumo dos últimos dias, por aqui:

Ontem, dia 17
Máx: 16,1ºC
Mín: 7,8ºC

Hoje, dia 18
Máx: 18,1ºC
Mín: 8,0ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2021 às 11:58)

O dia começa enganador e com muito sol. Há que aproveitar os últimos raios antes do festival de chuva dos próximos tempos. Acima de 100 mm seria muito bom para colmatar as faltas dos meses anteriores. 

Uns quentinhos 13ºC agora.


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 14:20)

*Aí vem ela, isto promete, vamos ver o que vai dar! Mas infelizmente parece que não vai chover tanto a sul como se previa!



*


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2021 às 15:02)

Boas tardes,

Pelo Ribatejo desde a passada quinta-feira, com dias bastante soalheiros e temperaturas muito amenas. Ali pelos arrozais já tenho visto muitos freixos em flor nestes últimos dias... 

Hoje, e para já, ainda muito sol por Samora e 17,6 ºC. Vamos lá a ver o que nos trarão os próximos dias 

Hoje de manhã aventurei-me a fazer um pluviómetro... Está bonitinho  E a começar no 1, para não ter de cortar a régua


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2021 às 16:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Pelo Ribatejo desde a passada quinta-feira, com dias bastante soalheiros e temperaturas muito amenas. Ali pelos arrozais já tenho visto muitos freixos em flor nestes últimos dias...
> 
> ...


Ficou top 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2021 às 17:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Pelo Ribatejo desde a passada quinta-feira, com dias bastante soalheiros e temperaturas muito amenas. Ali pelos arrozais já tenho visto muitos freixos em flor nestes últimos dias...
> 
> ...


Epá, não sei porquê, mas aquela cor vermelha, parece-me um jarro de sangria vazio...   


Desculpa a brincadeira...  

On-topic: Bom esforço!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2021 às 18:09)

joselamego disse:


> Ficou top
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Zé!  Andava há que tempos para fazer um 


Thomar disse:


> Epá, não sei porquê, mas aquela cor vermelha, parece-me um jarro de sangria vazio...
> 
> 
> Desculpa a brincadeira...
> ...


Corante alimentar vermelho... era a única cor disponível cá por casa 
Já está preso com uma cinta plástica agora, não vá o Diabo tecê-las... 
Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2021 às 18:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Pelo Ribatejo desde a passada quinta-feira, com dias bastante soalheiros e temperaturas muito amenas. Ali pelos arrozais já tenho visto muitos freixos em flor nestes últimos dias...
> 
> ...



Está bem preso , uma vez fiz um, meti-o na varanda, prendi-o com uma cinta elástica e fez uma rajada mais maluca de vento e depois vi-o passar quando estava á janela, o vento deve ter entrado dentro da garrafa e lá foi alegre e contente


----------



## RStorm (19 Dez 2021 às 18:54)

Boa noite

Por aqui tivemos os últimos raios de sol, com aumento gradual de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde.
O vento soprou moderado de SE, trazendo uma sensação quente, típica de chegada de chuva 

Venha ela 

Extremos: *9,4ºC / 18,3ºC *

T. Atual: *16,4ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2021 às 19:55)

Antes do jantar, e da tão aguardada chuvinha, algumas fotos do passeio da tarde, sempre com um ventinho gelado a acompanhar. Tem estado assim todos os dias desde quinta-feira.

Uma bonita e grande virga destacava-se notoriamente na paisagem;





E alguns registos dos bandos de ibís-pretas que estão enormes este outono/inverno; não me lembro nunca de os ver com tantas aves juntas, são às muitas centenas ou mesmo milhares. Estão, claramente, a dar-se muitíssimo bem por estes lados 















Temperatura lentamente a descer; 15 ºC agora, depois de uma máxima de 17,8 ºC.


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 20:55)

A Chuva está a entrar por Peniche, Sesimbra e Barlavento, a Estação de Sesimbra já dá conta!
No Alentejo perto de Ourique já da conta de chuva!
Infelizmente muitas células não estão a fazer o que deveriam, antes de entrar em Terra a chuva já era!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2021 às 21:30)

Boa noite pessoal,

Já bem visível no radar dinâmico do IPMA  a animação para a noite / madrugada de hoje    Vamos ver se até ao dia de Natal chego aos 100mm   Estou confiante  Bom início de evento a todos pessoal


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2021 às 21:46)

21:00 hora exacta do início da chuva em Lisboa no Marquês de Pombal. 

Chove agora moderado na 25de Abril. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2021 às 21:51)

Ja se sente o vento a soprar forte por aqui, sinal de que  nao está longe a chuva. Segundo radar esta mesmo muito perto...


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 21:53)

*Já Chove aqui perto da Parede, foto da janela de casa!*


----------



## fhff (19 Dez 2021 às 22:10)

Ventania aqui pelo litoral sintrense. Já chove, mas com pouco acumulado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2021 às 22:27)

Boa noite,
Depois dum dia calmo e com sol durante a manhã, a tarde foi escurecendo e o céu ficando cada vez mais nublado, agora já chove bem. Tendo em conta a deslocação das células, parece que vai ser uma longa noite de chuva... ainda bem!  

Sigo para já com um acumulado de apenas 0,8 mm, e há pouco penso ter ouvido um trovão longínquo.


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 22:40)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Depois dum dia calmo e com sol durante a manhã, a tarde foi escurecendo e o céu ficando cada vez mais nublado, agora já chove bem. Tendo em conta a deslocação das células, parece que vai ser uma longa noite de chuva... ainda bem!
> 
> Sigo para já com um acumulado de apenas 0,8 mm, e há pouco penso ter ouvido um trovão longínquo.


Esse Relâmpago foi registado na plataforma que sigo e no site do IPMA não consta nada!


----------



## Tufao André (19 Dez 2021 às 22:55)

Boa noite!

Pelas 21h15 começou finalmente a chover por aqui, de forma fraca a moderada e com pingas grossas! 
Agora tudo mais calmo e também me pareceu ouvir um trovão muito ao longe... 
Pelo radar, a madrugada parece prometer ser bem chuvosa!! 

Vento fraco de SE, mas durante o dia teve rajadas por vezes fortes.
14°C


----------



## Geopower (20 Dez 2021 às 00:01)

Em Lisboa períodos de chuva fraca desde as 21.30h. Vento moderado de SE/S.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2021 às 00:47)

Boa noite!
Chove de forma fraca por Carnaxide.
Ecos fortes a aproximarem-se da AML:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2021 às 00:59)

Por Azeitão já se vai ouvindo alguns trovões ao longe! As próximas horas prometem ser animadas


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2021 às 01:01)

Belo trovão para animar a noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2021 às 01:02)

Trovão no centro de Lisboa!


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2021 às 01:03)

Trovoada!
Chuva fraca para já em Caneças.
2,6mm/h

0,8mm acumulados ontem.
Hoje 0,4mm

Vento moderado de SE.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2021 às 01:06)

Mais um trovão! Não estava à espera.
*3,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Dez 2021 às 01:08)

Boas 

Acabei de ouvir dois trovões, embora algo longínquos. A madrugada vai ser animada.

Quase a atingir o primeiro milímetro do dia.

Ontem rendeu um acumulado de *0.30 mm*.
Extremos: *19.2°C* / *7.6°C*

Sigo com 14,3°C, vento fraco de SE.


----------



## JAlves (20 Dez 2021 às 01:25)

Trovão bem audível na Ramada!


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 01:28)

As primeiras descargas em terra foram na costa de Setúbal/Arrábida, e esta DEA de *100 kA* foi ouvida aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria cerca da 1:07.






As descargas registadas ainda não passaram da península de Setúbal.
A mais intensa à 1:23, com 131 kA.















Temos a frente fria em aproximação. Na análise das 18h estava assinalada uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal mas às 00h já não aparece na carta:


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2021 às 01:40)

começa agora para mim a chuva    primeiros acumulados agora


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 01:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Belo trovão para animar a noite.





AndréFrade disse:


> Trovão no centro de Lisboa!





AnDré disse:


> Trovoada!
> Chuva fraca para já em Caneças.
> 2,6mm/h
> 
> ...



A primeira descarga mais a norte, registada pelo IPMA, terá sido esta:


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 02:31)

O movimento das nuvens baixas observado aqui na Póvoa é de SE para NW, mas o movimento dos ecos do radar está cruzado perpendicularmente com aquela direcção e é de SW para NE.






Se isto é o alinhamento das células segundo a frente fria, então esta já terá passado da região a oeste de Lisboa.

Acumulados:
Meteo Santa Iria: *0,1 mm* até à meia-noite, *3,6 mm* desde então.
Escola (Póvoa): *0,3 mm* e *4,8 mm*, respectivamente.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2021 às 03:25)




----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 05:47)

Acumulados na Região de Lisboa e Setúbal já superam os 15 mm numa maioria de estações, algumas da margem sul já atingiram os 40 mm.

Pouco antes das 3h, Lisboa tinha estes ecos laranja sobre o vale de Alcântara:





Uma linha de instabilidade orientada Oeste-Leste avançava para NE/NNE, prestes a entrar pela península de Setúbal.
A célula maior vai entrar em terra por Sesimbra:








Zambujal em Sesimbra acumulou, hoje até às 6h25, *55 mm*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2021 às 06:34)

Que tareia  28.7mm de acumulado 









Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 06:44)

*62 mm* já, de acumulado em Sesimbra.
25 mm em 25 minutos.
A célula continua muito activa, em movimento para NE, Quinta do Conde, Azeitão.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2021 às 06:46)

Em Caneças sigo com 18,6mm acumulados. A precipitação mais intensa tem passado a SE. 

Vai chovendo, sem grande intensidade.
3,8mm/h.

Foi uma noite óptima para a horta!


----------



## Thomar (20 Dez 2021 às 07:01)

Bom dia! 
Mas que bela madrugada! Nem consegui dormir como deve ser, chuva e trovoada,.  
As estações aqui da zona com acumulados a variar entre os *30mm* e os *40mm*!


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 07:18)

Observemos para onde vão aquelas células gigantes, a primeira não deve atingir o Continente, mas as outras...







Ainda não aparecem no radar.

A situação às 6h mostra um complexo sistema de frentes a rodear uma massa de ar tropical.
As células que entraram nas últimas horas na península de Setúbal estão associadas ao ponto triplo da oclusão.





Coruche agora debaixo de eco amarelo/laranja:


----------



## Mammatus (20 Dez 2021 às 07:25)

Bom dia, 

Finalmente uma madrugada tempestuosa com bastante chuva e alguma trovoada.

Acumulado até agora de *41.40 mm*.

14.2°C


----------



## fhff (20 Dez 2021 às 08:22)

Aqui pelo litoral sintrense, marco 7,5 mm de acumulado. Tendo em conta a chuva que ouvi durante a noite, pensei que seria mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2021 às 09:10)

Bom dia.

Domingo passado a fazer mudanças, não dei por trovoada, àquela hora já estava ferrado tal era o cansaço 

Hoje, muita chuva em Loures pelas 7h/7h30.

A partir das 7h45, em Alvalade, temos tido aguaceiros, ora o tempo fecha e a noite volta, ora pára e fica um pouco mais claro.

Fotografia às 08h22 durante uma das pausas da chuva.




1639988792324 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2021 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Ainda não sei o que é que o meu modesto pluviómetro acumulou, mas que está mais cheio do que ontem está!  Daqui a nada já lá vou espreitar  Mas choveu a noite toda, acordei várias vezes. As minhas estações de referência do momento, uma em Santo Estêvão e outra Vila Franca, registam, respetivamente, uns gordíssimos 45,49 mm e cerca de metade da primeira, 27,43 mm.

Agora mesmo caiu um violento aguaceiro em Samora. Estão 14,4 ºC por aqui agora.

Edit: Bom, já lá fui espreitar o pluviómetro; 21 mm. Já dá para ter uma ideia


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2021 às 10:39)

Chuva forte agora, j]a choveu bem desde as 7h ...mas de noite nao tinha chovido nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2021 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

Esta madruga e inicio de manhã, tem sido marcados por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, tem sido uma boa rega, já fazia falta.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2021 às 11:27)

bem isto por aqui também me saiu a sorte grande, sigo com *38mm*
perto das 8h caiu uma trovoada que deixou muita chuva forte durante uns bons minutos


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2021 às 11:48)

Bom dia!
*30,9 mm* acumulados por aqui. Choveu forte durante a madrugada mas dormi tão profundamente que não dei por nada.


----------



## LMMS (20 Dez 2021 às 12:11)

O Registo das primeiras 12 horas desta depressão (Alguém lhe deu um nome?) 
Tem sido pela peninsula de Setubal que ela tem entrado e infelizmente não tem chovido muito onde era preciso.
Olhando para o radar às 12:00, se vê que uma segunda vaga de intensidade de chuva vai entrar em território português e desta vez mais a sul da peninsula de Setubal!


----------



## Tufao André (20 Dez 2021 às 12:33)

Bom dia!

Uma boa madrugada de chuva, por vezes intensa, e alguma trovoada ao longe!  Deu para acordar algumas vezes...
Embora a chuva mais intensa tenha passado a SE, mais no centro de Lisboa e margem sul, o acumulado desde as 0h até agora segue nos *27,7 mm! *Nada mau para começar  E ontem à noite ainda acumulou 0,5 mm.
À passagem das células mais fortes, o vento soprou com rajadas fortes! 

Neste momento, volta a chover com alguma intensidade e estão 15,2ºC.


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2021 às 12:52)

Aqui na zona de Porto de Mós tem sido um fiasco em relacao a chuva. Muito vento apenas. Mas chuva quase nada.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Dez 2021 às 13:07)

Já tenho um acumulado de 31,1 mm desde a meia noite. Netatmo, no Feijó [Almada].


----------



## Aine (20 Dez 2021 às 13:19)

Boa tarde,
em Cascais  choveu durante noite e madrugada e sei que agora de amanhã também tem chovido bem. Por volta da 1h e pouco, acordei com o som de um trovão, mas ficou por ai... 
Por Sintra tem chovido bem e agora pelo 12h40 caiu uma boa carga... algum vento, apesar de não ser muito forte. Trovada é que nada.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2021 às 13:48)

Em Caneças o vento rodou para sudoeste e aumentou de intensidade. Rajada máxima de 55,5km/h. 

A precipitação vai em 33,2mm hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2021 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,
Durante a noite não consegui relatar nada porque tinha coisas para fazer de manhã, mas posso-vos dizer que esta noite foi impressionante, a fazer lembrar os temporais de antigamente!  Choveu quase toda a madrugada e manhã, acumulando 60,7 mm, e durante a madrugada caiu também uma trovoada bem forte, tanto que de manhã, quando acordei, tive de ir consertar a estação porque o termómetro fundiu devido a um relâmpago que caiu perto do topo da casa (daí os erros de temperatura de madrugada).  

Entretanto acalmou um pouco mais, mas vendo pelas imagens de satélite parece que muita coisa ainda está por vir. O vento, contudo, aumentou de intensidade e está bem forte neste momento...


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2021 às 14:46)

Boa tarde.

Dia de chuva às antigas. 49.5mm na Cova da Piedade e a 10 de estabelecer um novo recorde diário. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (20 Dez 2021 às 15:21)

Com mais alguma chuva moderada a forte nas últimas horas, *31.5 mm* até ao momento!

Tudo muito calmo por agora, não chove nem faz vento.
*15,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2021 às 15:37)

por aqui parou agora a chuva, ainda cai um pingo pingo, acumulado *41.6mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2021 às 15:48)

Boas,

39 mm por Alcabideche/Alcoitão.
Discrepâncias de acumulados dentro do próprio concelho, volta e meia acontece.
Excelente início de evento, que venha muito  mais água, no final estaremos cá para fazer contas.
Em termos de vento nada de especial,  rajadas de 60 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 15:49)

Aqui na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria e arredores, valores muito significativos a encerrar este alongado período seco de um Outono muito seco:
*45,0 mm* no vale de Vialonga aqui ao lado.
*35,4 mm* em MeteoSantaIria, na vertente SE da linha de colinas que bordeja a margem ocidental do estuário.
*40,4 mm* em Estacal, na mesma linha de colinas um pouco mais a sul a caminho de Sacavém.
A estação mais perto de casa, a da Escola da Póvoa, deixou de estar online a partir das 5:45 , levava 14,7 mm nessa altura.

A estação de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho acumulou *28,8 mm*


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 16:24)

Este sector quente tem bastante instabilidade.
Notável nesta altura a geração de um verdadeiro *enxame de células a entrar na Região de Lisboa e Oeste*, a fechar aquilo que parecia ir ser uma aberta na precipitação:









Está muito escuro desde as 15h.


----------



## fhff (20 Dez 2021 às 16:41)

Pelo litoral sintrense levo 18 mm acumulados. A Serra protege sempre um bocado quando o tempo está "de Sul". Geralmente fica mais água do outros lado.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Dez 2021 às 17:40)

StormRic disse:


> Este sector quente tem bastante instabilidade.
> Notável nesta altura a geração de um verdadeiro *enxame de células a entrar na Região de Lisboa e Oeste*, a fechar aquilo que parecia ir ser uma aberta na precipitação:
> 
> 
> ...



Verdade, não estava nada à espera desses aguaceiros repentinos!! 
Mais um contributo para o acumulado subir aos *33,5 mm*  

O vento aumenta um pouco de intensidade e a temperatura sobe ligeiramente para os 16,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2021 às 17:41)

41,0mm em Caneças.
Vento moderado de sul e 15,0ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2021 às 18:01)

Por aqui os acumulados também variam.

Anta: 28 mm 
Fonteireira: 49 mm
Belas Clube Campo I: 30 mm 
Belas Clube Campo II: 38 mm


----------



## RStorm (20 Dez 2021 às 18:27)

Boa noite 

Finalmente um dia de chuva como deve ser, assim está bem  O acumulado segue nos *19,5 mm*, não esperava tanto já no inicio 
Aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com alguma trovoada dispersa durante a madrugada. 
O vento sopra em geral moderado de Sul com rajadas, por vezes fortes aquando a aproximação das células. 

Por agora, céu nublado e de vez em quando caiem alguns aguaceiros dispersos. Venha mais 

T. Atual: *16,7ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: S / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2021 às 18:40)

*39,2 mm *acumulados por aqui.
Parece que vamos ter uma pausa na chuva.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2021 às 19:11)

mais um aguaceiro, em que parecia ser limpo há uns minutos atras


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2021 às 19:11)

Ora boas,

Aqui por Samora a tarde foi menos chuvosa do que o esperado, tendo havido, no entanto, alguns períodos de chuva bastante intensa que aumentaram o meu acumulado caseiro para os 28 mm. Já nas estações de referência registaram-se aumentos muito significativos:

Vila Franca: 55,2 mm
Santo Estêvão: 73,2 mm

O Almansor vai já com grande caudal, fruto, certamente, das chuvas intensas a montante.


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2021 às 20:08)

Boas

Peniche: neste momento parece que abriram as comportas lá em cima! Está a cair um peso de água brutal.

O dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros pesados. Especialmente a partir do meio da tarde.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2021 às 21:02)

parece que por hoje acabou, muito bom  *45.2mm*


----------



## Luis Rafael (20 Dez 2021 às 21:43)

Por aqui, o dia de hoje rendeu uns bons 50,0mm.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2021 às 22:07)

O filme do radar de Coruche desde ontem às 12h


A frente fria vai aproximar-se, mas não há certeza da hora em que vai chegar à costa:













As expectativas dirigem-se agora mais para o sistema frontal e instabilidade pós-frontal entre a Madeira e os Açores, curiosamente mal representados na análise frontal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2021 às 22:13)

Boa noite,
Entretanto caíram mais umas pingas há pouco, acumulando mais umas décimas. Sigo agora com 61,0 mm acumulados, e a semana ainda mal começou! Amanhã deverei ter mais uma carga de água, sobretudo durante a tarde, e quem sabe se também o sul vai ser beneficiado (parece que sim, mas só vendo)! 

Nas últimas horas tem aumentado o vento. Sigo neste momento com rajadas de 40 km/h, céu pouco nublado e uma temperatura atual de 17,9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2021 às 22:29)

De onde é que isto apareceu? 





Bela chuvada que acabou de cair por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2021 às 22:31)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Sigo agora com 61,0 mm acumulados


Valor suspeito, tendo em conta as estações aí à volta.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2021 às 22:46)

João Pedro disse:


> De onde é que isto apareceu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literalmente do nada.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2021 às 22:55)

Aguaceiro bastante forte agora aqui em Alenquer.  Já vamos nos *46mm* só hoje (segundo dados rede Netatmo, estação perto de minha casa.)


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2021 às 22:58)

Foram essas formações surgidas do nada que deram agora a esta hora o valente aguaceiro por aqui - a estrada vai alagada!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2021 às 23:04)

Acumulado de 37.8mm, nas próximas horas não espero mais precipitação! Contudo amanhã deverá voltar a chover bem, e quarta-feira ainda melhor! 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2021 às 23:22)

uns aguaceiros final do dia inesperados


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2021 às 23:54)

ainda subiu mais um bocadinho para *46.8mm*


----------



## LMMS (21 Dez 2021 às 00:36)

Tivemos um belo dia de chuva em Portugal, por ter distribuído tanta água por quase o País todo. E o registo de radar mais alto parece que foi perto de Albernoa no Alentejo com o bonito valor de 54 Dbz.

Em relação a registos na rede (WU) as estações perto de Parral (Sesimbra) e Setúbal foram as que tiveram maior acumulado, 83.8 e 84.6 m/m respetivamente, e na zona de Alcanena e Santarém com valores + 60 m/m também não foi nada mau, havendo inúmeras estações + 50 m/m em outras zonas do País.

Vamos ver o que o dia 21 nos vai trazer!


----------



## jamestorm (21 Dez 2021 às 00:48)

*51,11 mm* foi o total do dia aqui no alto concelho de Alenquer...(segundo a rede netatmo)


----------



## Mammatus (21 Dez 2021 às 01:10)

Boa madrugada pessoal,

Como já escreveram aqui, foi um dia de chuva à "moda antiga", sobretudo durante a madrugada (com direito a alguma trovoada) e até final da manhã.

A tarde foi relativamente calma, com um ou outro aguaceiro muito fraco, e durante uns breves minutos, por volta das 16h, uma ligeira diminuição da camada nebulosa deixou transparecer a luz solar.

Pouco depois das 22h caiu um breve aguaceiro, mas não se reflectiu em termos de acumulado, portanto o valor ficou fechado em *50.01 mm*. Muito bom e ainda vamos no dia 1 do evento!

Extremos: *17.8ºC* / *13.2ºC*
A temperatura está espectacularmente amena, mas não é de estranhar tendo em conta o fluxo de sul a potenciar a chegada de massas de ar tropicais húmidas.

Sigo com 17.5ºC, céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante sul. Quiçá, para o final da madrugada chega novo batalhão.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2021 às 02:00)

Termina o dia 20 com *39,0 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria; *53,6 mm* em Vialonga; *44,2 mm* em Estacal.

Se a análise frontal das *00h *parece complicada...






... é porque a imagem de satélite e massas de ar é uma "obra d'arte":


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2021 às 08:40)

Bom dia.

Manhã relativamente quente, 14/15ºC e humidade nos noventas.

Teto baixo, a cerca de 100m, e visibilidade de 5km.




1640075177390 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1640075177443 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1640075177409 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2021 às 08:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Valor suspeito, tendo em conta as estações aí à volta.


As _estações à volta_ são uma que se encontra na Aroeira e que tem o pluviómetro entupido, e outra na Carrasqueira, a 3 km de distância. Vendo pelas imagens de radar e pelos lençóis de água que vi de manhã (comparando com os de Vale Figueira), o valor que obtive é bem plausível... 

Por falar nisso, uma estação a mais ou menos 600 metros daqui, que já não está no Wunderground mas continua na Netatmo, acumulou mais ou menos o mesmo do que a minha (até ligeiramente um pouco mais). As estações na Lagoa de Albufeira idem. 

Entretanto, ao longo da noite, o tempo acalmou, e agora parece que vem aí o tempo seco, mas não! Hoje mais à tarde volta a carga de precipitação...
Sigo com 16,8°C e céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## LMMS (21 Dez 2021 às 10:04)

Vejam o que está a passar ao largo!


----------



## Aine (21 Dez 2021 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

por Cascais começa a cair as primeiras pingas do dia de hoje.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Dez 2021 às 12:09)

Bom dia a todos!

Madrugada calma, sem precipitação. O dia acordou com bastantes nuvens baixas e vento fraco, que entretanto já dissiparam. Sol nem vê-lo!  
Cada vez está mais escuro, há poucos minutos caíram os primeiros pingos do dia. Para a tarde, espera-se um aumento da instabilidade com a chegada da frente! Veremos...

Uns amenos *17,5ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado de SE


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2021 às 12:28)

Boa tarde!
O destaque neste momento vai para a temperatura. Estão uns quentes *19,2°C*. No mínimo irónico, tendo em conta que o inverno começa hoje.*  *
O céu encontra-se encoberto.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2021 às 12:54)

E do nada, chove bem! Primeiros milímetros do dia.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Dez 2021 às 12:59)

Que aguaceiros fortes se abateram por aqui de repente!! E acompanhados de vento...
Já acumula!


----------



## RStorm (21 Dez 2021 às 13:17)

Boa Tarde

O dia seguia calmo e com boas abertas, mas desde do meio-dia que começou a ficar bem tempestuoso com rajadas de vento forte e alguns aguaceiros dispersos com pingas bem grossas, mas para já sem acumulação.
Veremos o que nos reserva esta tarde 

Extremos de ontem: *13,1ºC / 17,2ºC *

T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: SE / 22,0 Km/h


----------



## Aine (21 Dez 2021 às 13:18)

Por aqui o sol já brilhou mais, agora começa a surgir mais nuvens e o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2021 às 14:18)

Precipitação a caminho (Alvalade).




1640096095611 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1640096095598 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## LMMS (21 Dez 2021 às 14:31)

Grande chuvada onde moro, registada às 14:12, durou pouco tempo, zona da Parede.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2021 às 14:40)

Carga de água em Caneças.
Rain rate nos 96mm/h.


----------



## LMMS (21 Dez 2021 às 14:49)

Ela aqui caiu muito durante pouco tempo, mas está a ir para norte da Linha de Cascais com muita força a descarregar!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2021 às 14:50)

Aí está a frente fria, fina mas vagarosa, a encerrar o sector quente:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2021 às 14:52)

Chove bem por aqui também. A temperatura tombou dos 19°C para os *15,9°C*.


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2021 às 15:08)

Chove de forma intensa por aqui.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Dez 2021 às 15:37)

Na ultima hora também descarregou bem por aqui! Foi intenso, mas de passagem rápida... Já não chove agora.
O vento teve rajadas fortes à passagem da frente e a temperatura desceu um bocado! *15,8ºC*


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2021 às 15:39)

Choveu de forma intensa, no espaço de 25 minutos foram 3 aguaceiros.
Os acumulados aqui na zona são baixos 5/6 mm.
Ainda ouvi um trovão abafado.
Descarga positiva potente em Tróia, 192.49kA nuvem-solo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2021 às 15:42)

A frente sobre Lisboa Oriental pelas 15h00.
As células mais intensas situavam-se entre Sines e Setúbal.











Já começa a despontar o sol em pequenas abertas ainda húmidas, aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Acumulados modestos:

Vialonga: 4,6 mm antes (células sector quente) + 2,8 mm da frente = *7,4 mm* do dia.
Santa Iria: 2,5 mm + 2,5 mm = *5,0 mm* , respectivamente.
Estacal: 2,3 mm + 2,0 mm = *4,3 mm*.

Mas isto não fica assim... , embora não se espere acumulados grandes generalizados.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Dez 2021 às 15:55)

Thomar disse:


> Choveu de forma intensa, no espaço de 25 minutos foram 3 aguaceiros.
> Os acumulados aqui na zona são baixos 5/6 mm.
> *Ainda ouvi um trovão abafado.*
> Descarga positiva potente em Tróia, 192.49kA nuvem-solo.


Fiquei com a sensação de que tinha ouvido um, afinal confirma-se 

A frente passou num espaço de aproximadamente 30 minutos.
Acumulado *5.11 mm* (0.79 mm aguaceiro associado ao sector quente + 4.32 mm frente).
Rain rate max: *13.21 mm/h*


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2021 às 15:57)

Thomar disse:


> Choveu de forma intensa, no espaço de 25 minutos foram 3 aguaceiros.
> Os acumulados aqui na zona são baixos 5/6 mm.
> Ainda ouvi um trovão abafado.
> Descarga positiva potente em Tróia, 192.49kA nuvem-solo.



 espectacular, descarga quádrupla nuvem-solo, um ramo positivo de 192 kA e dois ramos negativos invulgarmente intensos, -27,4 e -44,6 kA, e mais outro de -7 kA. Teve ainda um ramo nuvem-nuvem mais a norte.

Tentando imaginar a configuração, talvez tenha feito um arco. A descarga positiva foi sobre terra, as negativas sobre o mar a cerca de 5 Km.






Esta foi a célula responsável:






Entretanto a frente, bem rectilínea, já passou do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2021 às 16:02)

frente em aproximação daqui


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2021 às 16:17)

a chegar


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2021 às 16:20)

começou a chover


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2021 às 16:29)

david 6 disse:


> a chegar
> 
> Ver anexo 772



Esta célula talvez esteja a passar por aí:


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2021 às 16:53)

StormRic disse:


> Esta célula talvez esteja a passar por aí:



não, apanhei a parte a norte dessa célula, uma parte mais fraca portanto tenho *2.4mm* e está a parar, ainda cai fraco


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2021 às 16:55)

Esta imagem panorâmica resume o dia:


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2021 às 17:12)

Ainda foi possível ver os últimos raios de sol do dia mais curto do ano, pelas 17h aqui. Uma surpresa bem-vinda.

Ontem temos cerca de 30-40 mm de acumulado, o 2º dia mais chuvoso do ano, tive que voltar a Fevereiro para ver um dia com mais chuva. 

Hoje, cerca de 5 mm.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Dez 2021 às 17:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ainda foi possível ver os últimos raios de sol do dia mais curto do ano, pelas 17h aqui. Uma surpresa bem-vinda.
> 
> Ontem temos cerca de 30-40 mm de acumulado, o 2º dia mais chuvoso do ano, tive que voltar a Fevereiro para ver um dia com mais chuva.
> 
> Hoje, cerca de 5 mm.


Nem me lembrava que hoje é dia de solstício de Inverno. 

Vi a luz do poente reflectida nos topos das nuvens. Depois da frente o céu manteve-se relativamente encoberto, não tive direito aos últimos raios de sol do dia mais pequeno do ano.

A partir de amanhã e até 21 de Junho inicia-se a recuperação de horas de luz solar.


----------



## fhff (21 Dez 2021 às 19:38)

Bela carga de água agora por Colares. Acumulei 3 mm num instante. O dia leva 4 mm.
EDIT: Entretanto já subiu para 7,1mm


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2021 às 19:44)

uns aguaceiros agora


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2021 às 20:56)




----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2021 às 21:08)

Boa noite!
Que chuvada por Carnaxide. 
*11,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2021 às 21:08)

StormRic disse:


> A frente sobre Lisboa Oriental pelas 15h00.
> As células mais intensas situavam-se entre Sines e Setúbal.
> 
> 
> ...


Tive que dar um saltinho a Lisboa a seguir ao almoço e a frente "apanhou-me" mesmo quando estava na A1, preso no trânsito entre Alverca e a Póvoa. Foi uma valente chuvada O carro ficou impecável! 
No regresso, pela Vasco da Gama, pois a A1 ainda estava cortada, fui presenteado com um belíssimo poente de solstício de inverno; foi o presente pela seca de hora e meia que levei a chegar a Lisboa... 

Por Samora o acumulado de hoje é bem menos generoso do que o de ontem mas, ainda assim, de cerca de 9 mm, o que não é nada de se deitar fora 

Neste momento tudo calmo e 15,4 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2021 às 22:26)

Em Caneças choveu bem na última hora. 
19,4mm acumulados desde as 0h.
62,0mm neste evento.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Dez 2021 às 23:54)

14 mm aqui em Alenquer na estação mais próximo. esta a ser um bom evento, ha mais amanha.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Dez 2021 às 23:55)

O final de tarde e início da noite trouxe ainda mais aguaceiros, alguns bem intensos, que fizeram disparar o acumulado total do dia para os *14,0 mm!*
Não tão expressivo quanto o de ontem, mas ainda assim não foi mau de todo.. 
Em 2 dias 45,5 mm! Que seja sempre a somar nos próximos dias 

13,5°C
Vento fraco
Não chove de momento, céu nublado apenas


----------



## Mammatus (22 Dez 2021 às 01:00)

Boas,

Os aguaceiros ocorridos ao início da noite deram mais um pequeno contributo para o "peditório", o acumulado diário ficou em *6.60 mm*.
(*56.91 mm* no evento)

Extremos:* 18.9ºC* / *13.5ºC*

Sigo com 14.3ºC, vento fraco do quadrante sul, algumas abertas têm permitido a Lua se mostrar, já iniciou a sua transição para o Quarto Minguante..


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2021 às 01:01)

*3.2mm *ontem

cai agora um aguaceiro bonzinho


----------



## Mammatus (22 Dez 2021 às 01:08)

david 6 disse:


> *3.2mm *ontem
> 
> cai agora um aguaceiro bonzinho



o radar mostrava um aguaceiro com eco amarelo a encaminhar-se para essa zona


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2021 às 01:17)

Mammatus disse:


> o radar mostrava um aguaceiro com eco amarelo a encaminhar-se para essa zona



deu 1.2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2021 às 08:30)

Bom dia.

Depois de um final de tarde caótico com bastante chuva à mistura e direito a umas belas molhas, esta manhã o São Pedro lá deu algumas tréguas 

Em Alvalade, pelas 7h50, a visibilidade era relativamente boa, mas já se via algum nevoeiro em aproximação. Imagens com 10 minutos de diferença.




1640160437898 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1640160437802 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1640160437885 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1640160437817 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2021 às 08:44)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia foi de aguaceiros fortes, mas não caiu tanto como estava à espera pela minha zona... acontece! 

Entretanto hoje já caiu um aguaceiro, que acumulou 0,3 mm. Parece também que, tirando um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte, vai haver uma "pausa" na precipitação, antes da nova frente amanhã. Veremos o que acontece!  

Fica aqui o registo dos dias anteriores:

Anteontem, dia 20
Máx: 18,4°C
Mín: 13,3°C
Prec: 60,7 mm
Rajada máxima: 40,4 km/h SSE 

Ontem, dia 21
Máx: 20,0°C
Mín: 14,3°C
Prec: 3,1 mm
Rajada máxima: 38,4 km/h SSE 

Agora estão 15,1°C, céu muito nublado e a típica calmaria antes da tempestade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Dez 2021 às 09:08)

Incrível a água que esta célula está a deixar na zona alta de Sesimbra 






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2021 às 09:18)

Estava enganado... Afinal está a chover copiosamente há já alguns minutos. O acumulado entretanto disparou para os 5,3 mm.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Dez 2021 às 09:45)

Bom dia, 

Boa surpresa, não contava com precipitação por esta hora.







A descarregar bem na direcção de Setúbal


----------



## Tufao André (22 Dez 2021 às 10:56)

Bom dia!

Bastante nevoeiro agora ao inicio de manhã, que entretanto já dissipou e deu lugar a um aguaceiro moderado há alguns minutos. Por vezes chuvisca e está muito húmido!
*0,71 mm* de acumulado para já.

Vento fraco
13,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2021 às 11:11)

Boas,

Ontem rendeu 10 mm.
Hoje seguimos com 1 mm.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2021 às 11:28)

Em Caneças também vai chuviscando.
Terceira manhã consecutiva de nevoeiro.

Temperatura nos 12,3ºC.
1,4mm desde as 0h.
Vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## RStorm (22 Dez 2021 às 11:30)

Bom dia 

Ontem a frente trouxe uma rápida chuvada e após a sua passagem apenas alguns aguaceiros dispersos até final do dia. Rendeu no total *3,6 mm*. 
Hoje o dia segue parcialmente nublado com abertas e aguaceiros fracos a moderados mas prolongados. O acumulado segue nos *1,8 mm*. 
O vento sopra em geral fraco de Sul. 

Extremos de ontem: *13,4ºC **/ **18,2ºC *

T. Atual: *14,7ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2021 às 12:43)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a manhã tem sido marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e caiu agora uns pingos, que nem deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2021 às 13:05)

Chuvisco aqui por Alenquer, hoje ainda nao choveu quase nada...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2021 às 14:35)

O aguaceiro de manhã ainda elevou mais um pouco o acumulado diário, chegando aos 6,9 mm, mas desde então nada caiu e o tempo está bem calmo. Agora é esperar pela chegada da frente, na próxima madrugada!


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2021 às 16:18)

Boa tarde
Ontem foi um fim de tarde e noite interessantes, nas múltiplas deslocações em Lisboa apanhei boas chuvadas dispersas, alguns locais com bastante água acumulada e, claro, trânsito absolutamente caótico em certas vias de saída da capital.

Hoje estamos à espera da frente quente do próximo sistema frontal:





Muito bem delineado pela nebulosidade:





Já estão alinhadas e a chegar à costa da região de Lisboa/Setúbal e Oeste as precipitações associadas à frente quente:





Os acumulados *ontem* aqui na zona à volta da Póvoa e Santa Iria pareceram modestos em relação ao estado das vias e alagamentos, e também em relação ao dia anterior:

Vialonga: *9,8 mm*
Meteo Santa Iria: *6,5 mm*
Estacal: *5,8 mm*

As estações do IPMA mostram bem o contraste dos dois dias:
*









Hoje:*
Vialonga: 0,0 mm
Santa iria: 2,2 mm até às 13h
Estacal: 2,8 mm até às 13h.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Dez 2021 às 21:46)

Boa noite,

Dia praticamente em seco hoje por Samora com um acumulado de 2 mm apenas. Tem sido menos do que o esperado, mas ainda assim já levo 41 mm nestes três dias pelo que não me posso queixar.

Vamos ver o que trará o próximo sistema frontal 
Chuvisca e estão 15,7 ºC neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2021 às 21:48)

Morrinha que molha e bem agora. Passagem da frente quente, temperatura praticamente inalterada. 

10 mm ontem
7 mm por enquanto


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Dez 2021 às 22:13)

Engraçado como chove a potes em Benfica (vê-se no jogo do Casa Pia - Sporting) e eu vivo no parque das nações onde chove muito pouco..


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2021 às 22:23)

Dia muito fraquinho por aqui. Menos do que esperado...*0.51mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2021 às 22:31)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Engraçado como chove a potes em Benfica (vê-se no jogo do Casa Pia - Sporting) e eu vivo no parque das nações onde chove muito pouco..



Pois é,  segundo vi o estádio está a cota 100 metros,  mas  mais importante que isso deve ser  mesmo a  proximidade de Monsanto, talvez seja um factor bem importante e com muita influência na precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2021 às 00:01)

1.6mm hoje, o esperado


----------



## Tufao André (23 Dez 2021 às 00:47)

Hoje o dia foi mais fraco em termos de precipitação, ainda assim o que caiu de manhã e ao final da tarde/início da noite gerou *6 mm* no total! 

Pelo jogo do Casa Pia, deu para perceber a intensidade da chuva por estes lados! Moro perto do estádio, mas ainda assim parece que por lá a intensidade da chuva foi maior... Interessante a influência de Monsanto!  

Por agora não chove ainda, espera-se que a frente fria que está a chegar dê um bom acumulado.. 14,8°C


----------



## Mammatus (23 Dez 2021 às 01:14)

Boa noite,

O aguaceiro repentino ocorrido de manhã salvou o dia, tendo em conta que a frente quente do final da tarde/ início de noite se resumiu a morrinha/chuvisco, que pouco ou nada renderam.
Acumulado diário de *5.31 mm*.

Extremos: *18.9ºC* / *12.4ºC*

Sigo com céu nublado, 15.8ºC, vento fraco de sul. 
Frente fria ao largo da costa, parece-me mais organizada a norte da latitude de Lisboa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2021 às 02:48)

Setor frio ainda a chegar, por enquanto nevoeiro cerradíssimo!


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2021 às 06:21)

Chuva forte da frente fria:

*15,1 mm* em Santa Iria, desde as 3h, mas mais intensa na última meia hora.
*12,2 mm* em Estacal.










A frente é irregular ao longo da sua extensão, perde força ao entrar para o interior.








Um dos momentos da chuva mais forte aqui na Póvoa: eco amarelo/laranja.





Curiosamente não existe correspondência entre a precipitação mais intensa da frente e dos ecos de radar mais fortes em relação à imagem de satélite, com a faixa de nuvens altas ainda sem ter chegado à costa. Tem havido falhas das imagens de radar, mas os ecos correspondem exactamente à observação no solo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2021 às 07:12)

Bom dia!
Em Caneças ontem 4,6mm e hoje 9,4mm.
76mm neste evento e 86mm este mês.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2021 às 09:12)

4.8mm aqui


----------



## Tufao André (23 Dez 2021 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Madrugada marcada pela chuva intensa da frente fria, entre as 3h e as 6h, com um acumulado de *15,3 mm*!
Dormi tão bem que não ouvi nada... 

Tudo calmo desde que a frente passou, sem chuva e vento fraco de SW.
14,4°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2021 às 09:42)

Bom dia,

Por cá a madrugada foi marcada por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que até acordei, deveria de ser 6 horas, agoro sigo com morrinha.


----------



## Northern Lights (23 Dez 2021 às 09:54)

Acordei com um forte trovão a meio da madrugada.
Por agora sem chuva e cén encoberto com 14,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2021 às 11:04)

uns chuviscos finais  

edit: periodo mais moderada agora


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2021 às 11:25)

subiu para *5.2mm* e agora parou, agora sim parece ser o fim


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2021 às 11:44)

Northern Lights disse:


> Acordei com um forte trovão a meio da madrugada.


Eu acordei por volta das cinco da manhã para ir fazer as necessidades e, quando voltei para a cama, ouvi um estrondo tremendo. Logo após o estrondo, começou a chover de forma torrencial, mas estava tão ensonado que adormeci logo e acabei por não relatar nada.   

Ontem o chuvisco associado à frente quente, durante o início da noite, aumentou o acumulado diário até aos 7,6 mm. Entretanto passou a frente de madrugada, mas acumulou menos do que estava à espera: neste momento sigo apenas com 5,1 mm de acumulado diário e não deve aumentar muito mais por hoje. 

Apesar do facto de dezembro quase certamente acabar com precipitação abaixo da média (sigo com apenas 81,3 mm e, com o previsto no Natal devo chegar perto dos 100 mm, ainda abaixo da média), está a ser o segundo mês mais chuvoso do ano, depois de fevereiro. Isto exemplifica muito bem o quão pouco choveu no ano. O evento destes dias elevou o acumulado anual para os 489,9 mm - pelo menos será mais chuvoso que 2017 ou 2015!!!


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2021 às 11:48)

Vim a Coruche e acabei por ir atrás do "fim", está a apanhar a parte moderada agora que apanhei na fajarda


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2021 às 18:31)

Passou dos 10 mm hoje, not bad.

Que venha a próxima frente


----------



## RStorm (23 Dez 2021 às 19:18)

Boa noite

*Ontem *não choveu mais, mas o céu manteve-se sempre nublado, embora com o sol por vezes a espreitar.

Extremos: *11,1ºC / 18,6ºC / 1,8 mm *

*Hoje *o dia apresentou-se novamente ameno e geralmente nublado. A passagem da frente durante a madrugada rendeu *3,6 mm*, com chuva certinha sem grandes intensidades  Andou por aí relatos de trovoada nas redes socias, eu cá não dei por nada, mas vendo aqui parece que houve mesmo 
O vento soprou muito fraco a nulo de S-SW. 
A mínima do dia está a ser feita agora. 

Extremos: *13,8ºC (?) **/ 17,7ºC / **3,6 mm*
Amanhã teremos mais uma rega, venha ela O mês segue sequíssimo com apenas *33 mm*, mas já é muito bom estarmos a ter estas chuvas 

T. Atual: *13,8ºC*
HR: 88% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Dez 2021 às 19:25)

Northern Lights disse:


> Acordei com um forte trovão a meio da madrugada.
> Por agora sem chuva e cén encoberto com 14,5ºC.


Sonhei que tinha explodido uma bomba ao meu lado, mas afinal foi um trovão forte. 
Foi animado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2021 às 21:41)

Temperatura do ar bem próxima do ponto de orvalho, já se nota nevoeiro de novo.


----------



## remember (23 Dez 2021 às 23:23)

Boa noite,

Mais uma madrugada bem regada parecia uma frigideira mais 15.2 mm, o mês segue com 70.2 mm.

Ainda espreitou o sol em Massamá por volta do almoço e que bem que soube. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2021 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Depois duma madrugada algo calma e com alguma névoa, o dia acordou com céu nublado e aguaceiros fortes. Chateia-me o facto de não haver radar hoje! 

Sigo, para já, com um acumulado de 0,8 mm.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (24 Dez 2021 às 09:57)

Radar volta e consegue-se ver bastante convecção ao largo da costa, vamos ver...


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 10:48)

Chuva torrencial em Peniche

Já se ouviu uns roncos bem fortes e longos. Um parece ter sido uma descarga no mar entre Peniche e a Berlenga.

Tenho um bons 3 cm de altura de água num terraço com 2 ralos e umas escadas para o rés do chão, mas é muita forças de água 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 11:25)

E não pára!  
Há relatos de algumas tampas de esgoto levantadas, tal é a força da água!

Muito peso de água, muito tempo a cair assim...
Valha-nos ser terra à beira mar. Se não fosse, com esta quantidade de água, estava tudo inundado! E mesmo assim... acredito que vá haver problemas em algumas ruas 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 11:28)

Junto ao centro de Peniche


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 11:41)

Entrada de Peniche junto à praia
Avenida inundada


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Dez 2021 às 11:51)

Que dilúvio em Alfeizerao.. Já há muito que não via chover com tanta intensidade.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Dez 2021 às 11:57)

Chuva torrencial em São Martinho nesta altura. A cair a potes mesmo.


----------



## LMMS (24 Dez 2021 às 12:39)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Que dilúvio em Alfeizerao.. Já há muito que não via chover com tanta intensidade..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk



Até agora foi onde o radar registou a maior intensidade!


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 12:45)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Que dilúvio em Alfeizerao.. Já há muito que não via chover com tanta intensidade..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


Passou por aqui. Houve várias ocorrências. Andam os bombeiros na rua.
E vem lá mais. Isto hoje não dá jeitinho nenhum 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2021 às 12:53)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Que dilúvio em Alfeizerao.. Já há muito que não via chover com tanta intensidade..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk





jamestorm disse:


> Chuva torrencial em São Martinho nesta altura. A cair a potes mesmo.





LMMS disse:


> Até agora foi onde o radar registou a maior intensidade!
> 
> Ver anexo 791


Bom dia,

Salir Do Porto 16mm  138.8mm/h @11h40


----------



## LMMS (24 Dez 2021 às 12:54)

LMMS disse:


> Até agora foi onde o radar registou a maior intensidade!
> 
> Ver anexo 791



Afinal existe outro registo de maior intensidade na zona, em Ferrel, perto de Peniche com 46Dbz, está a cair bem para esses lados!


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 12:55)

Cabo Carvoeiro- Peniche

Sendo que o grosso da célula passou pelo centro de Peniche e não pela ponta do Cabo Carvoeiro... 
Foi muito peso de água durante muito tempo. 

Andam os bombeiros na rua... e vem lá mais chuva. Vamos ver...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 12:56)

Bom tarde!
Atenção a estas células!


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 12:59)

LMMS disse:


> Afinal existe outro registo de maior intensidade na zona, em Ferrel, perto de Peniche com 46Dbz, está a cair bem para esses lados!


Peniche foi torrencial! Não há estações na zona urbana da cidade. É pena! Seria interessante ver os valores.


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (24 Dez 2021 às 13:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom tarde!
> Atenção a estas células!


Sim, imagens de Satélite não mostra muita agressividade, mas o Radar já fez registos bem significativos, vamos ver quando chegar a terra como vai ser!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2021 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,
Desde o meio-dia, que tem caído uns bons aguaceiros moderados a fortes, tem sido uma boa rega.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 13:28)

Chove forte!
*7,6 mm* acumulados.
Célula forte direitinha à baixa de Lisboa:


----------



## LMMS (24 Dez 2021 às 13:30)

Começou a cair com moderada intensidade aqui na zona da Parede!


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 13:34)

Mais uma carga a chegar a Peniche 
Céu negro. Ainda não começou a cair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 13:38)

Chegou. Cai pesada mas por enquanto nada como a célula da manhã.
Vento intensificou.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 13:43)

E ouvem-se trovões ao longe.


----------



## Geopower (24 Dez 2021 às 13:44)

Início de tarde com chuva moderada em Lisboa.
Vento moderado de SW.
Bom Natal e boas festas a todos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2021 às 13:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> E ouvem-se trovões ao longe.


Há pouco ouvi um trovão intenso! 

Seguem-se os aguaceiros fortes, mas para já o acumulado está fraquinho. Sigo com apenas 2,3 mm.


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 13:46)

Esta manhã em Peniche. 
E com granizo à mistura.


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 13:50)

Volta a chover forte!
Mais um trovão, agora mais perto.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 13:55)

vai chovendo fraco...  o melhor da chuva a passar a sul e o que estava em lisboa vai passar a norte... e eu no meio num corredor de chuva fraca, nem no natal tenho sorte nisto


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 13:59)

Acalmou. *10,2 mm* acumulados.
A célula agora vai em direção a Odivelas. Ainda oiço trovões.
Há 10 minutos:


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 14:08)

um pouco mais moderado agora


----------



## Mammatus (24 Dez 2021 às 14:09)

Boa tarde 

A frente fria da madrugada de ontem rendeu *8.20 mm*. Não choveu mais o resto do dia.
Extremos ontem: *17.7ºC* / *13.3ºC*

Desde o início da manhã que estamos sob regime de aguaceiros, até ao momento *5.00 mm* de acumulado.
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, sopra moderado do quadrante sul.

Sigo com 16.0ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 14:12)

Descargas elétricas nos últimos 30 minutos:


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 14:33)

acabei de ouvir trovão , está a passar de raspão a norte...


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 14:37)

trovão foi dai


----------



## jamestorm (24 Dez 2021 às 14:39)

*4.85mm* em Alenquerf feitos ainda há pouco.


----------



## LMMS (24 Dez 2021 às 14:40)

Zona de Benavente, e mais para cima entre Golegã e Entroncamento, também levaram com umas chuvadas valentes!


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 14:50)

no meio de tanta célula, de tanto céu negro preto, consegue abrir um buraco para fazer sol, é impressionante


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2021 às 14:59)

Entretanto o céu limpou e está um belo tempo de sol. O acumulado diário segue nos 2,5 mm. 

A temperatura atual é de 17,8°C.


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 14:59)

Candy disse:


> Chuva torrencial em Peniche
> 
> Já se ouviu uns roncos bem fortes e longos. Um parece ter sido uma descarga no mar entre Peniche e a Berlenga.
> 
> Tenho um bons 3 cm de altura de água num terraço com 2 ralos e umas escadas para o rés do chão, mas é muita forças de água









Uma frente oclusa pode trazer sempre surpresas e neste caso também as células pré-frontais:














O eco mais forte foi atingido mesmo em frente a Cascais, terá ocorrido algum fenómeno muito localizado ali (downburst, tromba)?





As células orientadas obliquamente em relação à linha da frente são muito mais produtivas do que numa frente simples que passa rapidamente.





Repare-se agora no que lá vem, para esta noite, amanhã e depois:





A célula de Peniche teve o maior acumulado, enquanto que a frente esteve melhor na zona de Lisboa, entre as 13h e as 14h:






Edição: aqui na área da Póvoa e Santa Iria tivemos *10,2 mm* em Estacal (a meio caminho de Sacavém) e *9,1 mm* em Vialonga. Os *3,9 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria talvez devam ser revistos, a estação teve um registo estranho em relação à temperatura.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 15:20)

acabou 1.6mm, siga dia de amanhã


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 15:28)

Por aqui estabilizou nos *10,2 mm*. Deve cair mais um ou outro aguaceiro, mas já não espero muito mais. Foi uma bela rega.
O mês de dezembro segue nos *83,4 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 15:54)

A estação do aeroporto (Gago Coutinho), tem o maior acumulado nesta passagem da frente:






Atenção: há mais células a formarem-se e que vão entrar pela região de Lisboa/Cascais:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2021 às 15:58)

Possível ocorrência de tornado ou outro fenómeno de vento extremo na zona de Salvaterra de Magos.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 16:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Possível ocorrência de tornado ou outro fenómeno de vento extremo na zona de Salvaterra de Magos.




a foto que meti há pouco era dessa célula e o trovão que ouvi era dela também, depois fui ver e ipma registou descargas nessa zona entre a A13 e a Barragem de Magos, estou a cerca de 10km dessas portagens à entrada dos Foros de Salvatera, a célula aqui passou de raspão a norte


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 16:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Possível ocorrência de tornado ou outro fenómeno de vento extremo na zona de Salvaterra de Magos.



Um downburst teria uma assinatura de radar mais intensa, os ecos não passaram do laranja, portanto terá sido mesmo um tornado, possível F0/1, dado o estado em que ficaram as árvores.


----------



## Thomar (24 Dez 2021 às 16:48)

Deixo-vos aqui apenas uma foto que eu retirei do Facebook da página Foros de Salvaterra-Notícias/PORTUGAL, aquilo foi mesmo um Tornado.


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 16:53)

"Mini tornado" 









						Mini tornado destrói telhados, árvores e carros da GNR em Salvaterra de Magos (Com Fotos)
					

Um mini tornado que se abateu sobre os Foros de Salvaterra, concelho de Salvaterra de Magos, provocou esta sexta-feira, 24 de Dezembro inúmeros estragos em casas, estufas, árvores e até nas viaturas da GNR, que




					noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt
				









Fotografias: Hugo Rosário e Direitos Reservados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2021 às 16:54)




----------



## Geopower (24 Dez 2021 às 16:57)

Registo de árvores derrubadas em Glória do Ribatejo.


----------



## LMMS (24 Dez 2021 às 17:00)

Foi este registo aqui!


----------



## Geopower (24 Dez 2021 às 17:01)

Publicação do Facebook do Presidente da C.M. de Salvaterra de Magos


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 17:27)

e eu a queixar me que a célula estava a passar de raspão a norte e só apanhava chuva fraca... se passasse 5/6km mais a sul era eu que apanhava


----------



## RStorm (24 Dez 2021 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia com céu nublado, intercalado por abertas de sol.
Aguaceiros desde o meio da manhã, em geral moderados, rendendo *1,5 mm *até agora. O grosso tem passado ao lado. 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco de SW, apresentando-se temporariamente com rajadas fortes na passagem das células. 
Ontem a mínima desceu até aos *12,6ºC*. 

Extremos: *11,1ºC* */** 17,0ºC** /* *1,5 mm* até agora

Vamos lá ver o que o pai natal nos traz para esta noite de consoada  Só espero que não haja estragos e desassossego 
Votos de um santo e feliz natal para todos 

T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 17:47)

david 6 disse:


> e eu a queixar me que a célula estava a passar de raspão a norte e só apanhava chuva fraca... se passasse 5/6km mais a sul era eu que apanhava



Aquela foto que publicaste foi a única que captaste por volta daquela altura e direcção?

Entretanto... a imagem de satélite está mesmo muito interessante, esperemos que não seja demasiado "interessante", nem a data é a mais adequada para tamanha actividade:







Off-topic: o ponto triplo do sistema frontal previsto para a RLC, e o movimento torna-se vagaroso.

Previsão da saída das 6h para amanhã de manhã:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2021 às 18:29)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui não caiu mais nenhum aguaceiro, e vendo pelos acumulados em zonas à volta parece também que o grosso passou fora daqui! Nas próximas horas também não estou à espera de grandes acumulados por cá: pelo menos até à entrada da superfície frontal a sério, que promete deixar bastante precipitação em zonas que necessitam dela!  

Ficam aqui, por isso, os registos da Antevéspera e Véspera de Natal:

Ontem, dia 23
Máx: 18,6ºC
Mín: 13,6ºC
Prec: 5,1 mm

Hoje, Véspera de Natal
Máx: 18,2ºC
Mín: 13,3ºC
Prec: 2,4 mm (até às 18:30)
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h SSO

Agora estão 15,6ºC e céu pouco nublado. 

*Desejo a todos os membros deste fórum um Bom (e Feliz) Natal e uma boa ceia com a vossa família e, se puder ser, amigos também! *


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 18:44)

Chove muito forte por aqui neste momento. As ruas são rios.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2021 às 18:48)

StormRic disse:


> Aquela foto que publicaste foi a única que captaste por volta daquela altura e direcção?


sim foi a única, não vi formações nada fora do comum, ou posso não ter olhado na altura certa


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2021 às 18:53)

Mesmo em cheio, mas foi um aguaceiro curto. *10,7 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (24 Dez 2021 às 19:06)

Boa tarde!

O resto do dia de ontem foi calmo, mas hoje já voltou a carga, sobretudo a partir do final da manhã... 
Dia de aguaceiros, por vezes muito intensos!! O mais forte foi pelas 14h15, que chegou mesmo a ser torrencial como há muito não via.... Vários lençóis de água aqui pela zona! 
Também ouvi trovoada ao longe nesse período.

Há momentos mais um aguaceiro intenso e algo prolongado, que faz o acumulado subir quase aos 20 mm! 
Pela madrugada promete ainda mais...

Feliz Natal para todos!!!


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 19:25)

Aguaceiros fortes outra vez em Peniche e Cascais/Lisboa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 19:37)

Isto parece-me um dilúvio em Peniche, não vai ser longo mas pode inundar outra vez.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Dez 2021 às 20:06)

Em 1 minuto a repórter da RTP conseguiu dizer 5 vezes "mini-tornado". Para quando uma "mini-neve" ou uma "mini-chuva"? E já Agora, o que é um "mini-tornado"? É um tornado com 10 a 15cm de altura?


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 20:09)

Aguaceiros fortes na A1 e CRIL.

Condições de condução perigosas.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Dez 2021 às 20:54)

Alguma chuva em vista para a noite de consoada? Alenquer ficou-se pelos* 4,85mm*, este evento o primeiro dia foi mesmo o melhor ate agora. Depois de uma boa entrada, todos os dias tem sido muito fraquinhos.
 Boas Festas a todos.


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 21:43)

Eu tive uma sorte! Nem na casa de Peniche nem na casa de Marinhais, Salvaterra de Magos, tive problemas. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 21:48)

Posso dizer que hoje troquei de roupa três vezes. Três molhas até ao osso!

Mais umas fotos da piscina em que se transformaram alguns locais de Peniche cidade


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2021 às 22:08)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguma chuva em vista para a noite de consoada?


Bastante chuva até. Inclusive já aparece nas imagens de radar...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Dez 2021 às 22:38)

Boa noite e Feliz Natal a todos! 

Uma breve passagem por aqui após o jantar para um rápido relato do que se passou por Samora por volta das duas da tarde e que se prolongou por cerca de uma hora, e que estará certamente relacionado com o que depois se veio a registar em Salvaterra.

Por aqui não houve lugar a grandes ventanias, mas a chuva foi simplesmente torrencial durante vários períodos e acompanhada também de alguma trovoada, apesar de não muito frequente. As ruas pareciam rios, os canteiros do jardim cá de casa pareciam autênticas piscinas. Chuva mesmo muito forte; há muito que não via chover com tal intensidade. Tenho 25 mm acumulados hoje e 70 desde o início dos eventos.

Tudo calmo por agora, logo veremos o que nos deixará o Pai Natal no "sapatinho" durante a madrugada...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Dez 2021 às 22:54)

Aí vem o "bicho".. Parece vir bem composto, veremos se não vai criar problemas no preia mar de Lisboa agora as 00:00..


----------



## Tufao André (24 Dez 2021 às 23:04)

Os aguaceiros agora da noite deixam um belo acumulado de *22,3 mm! *
Não esperava tanto...

14°C 
Venha de lá essa "prenda" de Natal!


----------



## jamestorm (24 Dez 2021 às 23:27)

as frente ja aparece no radar ao largo..


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2021 às 00:34)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Aí vem o "bicho".. Parece vir bem composto, veremos se não vai criar problemas no preia mar de Lisboa agora as 00:00..
> 
> Ver anexo 799


Esse bicho não vai dar grande coisa!


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2021 às 00:41)

Faltou colocar este, em Ferrel, perto de Peniche e como já se viu por imagens, Peniche ficou bem regado no dia 24/12/2021!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Dez 2021 às 01:00)

LMMS disse:


> Esse bicho não vai dar grande coisa!


Está a chover a potes em Lisboa a coisa de 30 minutos, como assim?


----------



## Geopower (25 Dez 2021 às 01:32)

Início de madrugada com chuva fraca a moderada em Lisboa. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2021 às 01:43)

esta tristeza é a frente? ou ainda vem algo bom atrás? satélite não se vê nada mais


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2021 às 01:50)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Está a chover a potes em Lisboa a coisa de 30 minutos, como assim?


Não é isso o que o radar diz! Antes de chegar a Lisboa, passou por onde moro na Parede e ainda está a chover, mas chuva de fraca intensidade, inferior a 30 Dbz de radar.
O que se nota já aqui na Parede é que o vento está já a dar um ar da sua graça, com rajadas +40km/h.
Esta frente vai trazer mais vento que chuva!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2021 às 02:14)

Boas!
*2,1 mm* acumulados. Ainda choveu bem à meia noite mas o acumulado está aquém do esperado.
Não me parece que passe disto.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2021 às 02:51)

despeço me com chuva fraca e 1.2mm até agora


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2021 às 03:23)

Passagem de uma primeira frente quente, já depois das 00h de hoje, antes do sistema frontal em processo de oclusão:











A imagem de satélite cerca da meia-noite:





Acumulados de hoje, até agora (continua a acumular, chuvisco ou chuva fraca, por vezes moderada):

Vialonga: 5,6 mm
Santa Iria: 4,7 mm
Estacal: 6,4 mm


----------



## cactus (25 Dez 2021 às 03:54)

Aqui chove razoavelmente bem á algum tempo com rajadas moderadas a fortes .


----------



## remember (25 Dez 2021 às 05:41)

Boa noite e feliz natal para todos.

Bem que noite de Natal bem regada!!!

Parece que as coisas poderão acalmar nas próximas horas, mas agora é só rainha e senhor, pois claro, chuva e vento. O módulo exterior deve estar para berrar, como já tinha reportado no tópico da Netatmo, volta e meia deixa de reportar humidade e temperatura, o que vale é que o resto continua a bombar

É a vantagem dos módulos, a vontade e também às vezes a azáfama do dia a dia não permite publicar mais, mas continuo a seguir-vos e aprender convosco!!

Dados de agora:

Mais, uma vez um Feliz Natal para todos, cuidem-se que isto não está para brincadeiras












Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2021 às 06:18)

Continua a chover, desde intervalos fracos até momentos de chuva moderada a forte.
Aparentemente a frente - fria/oclusa -  está agora sobre o litoral:













Têm ocorrido interrupções nas imagens dos radares, nem sempre há radar dinâmico.

Vialonga: 12,2 mm
Estacal: 18,8 mm
Meteo Santa Iria: 17,3 mm

As frentes chegaram antes da 00h de hoje, a precipitação significativa começou pelo Cabo Raso:

























Os acumulados totais e a distribuição horária são excelentes para as hortas e para recarregar lenta mas seguramente os solos.
Enxurradas na RLC acabam sempre por perder grande parte do acumulado em escorrência para as linhas de água maiores cujo destino é o oceano.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2021 às 08:09)

Bom dia!
Feliz Natal!

Noite de muita chuva em Caneças.
28,6mm desde as 0h.

O acumulado mensal vai em 121,6mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2021 às 11:16)

Bom dia,
Não sei quanto a vocês, mas por aqui a noite de Natal foi um fiasco total ao nível da precipitação - apenas 7,9 mm, quando estavam modelados mais de 30 na saída das 12h de ontem!!!   

O que parece que não está a ser um fiasco é o vento, pois sopra de forma bem intensa agora mesmo...


----------



## Tufao André (25 Dez 2021 às 11:21)

Bom dia e feliz Natal!

Madrugada bem regada, sempre a chover de forma fraca a moderada, com períodos mais fortes mas sem grandes exageros. Acumulado desde as 0h de *27,2 mm!*

Vento moderado a forte, com rajadas, toda a noite.
Por agora tudo calmo... 14,5°C


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2021 às 12:03)

horrível... 8.8mm


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2021 às 12:30)

Bom dia! Feliz Natal!
Por aqui *19,8 mm. *Pelo aspeto da frente não estava à espera deste valor.
Amanhã deverão cair mais uns chuviscos mas depois vamos ter uma pausa na chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2021 às 15:16)

Boas tardes,

A frente por Samora deixou mais 13 mm no meu pluviómetro, sigo, portanto, com 83 mm desde a madrugada de domingo passado.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, mas o sol já deu um ar de sua graça hoje. 16,5 ºC neste momento.
Continuação de bom dia de Natal a todos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Dez 2021 às 16:24)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Feliz natal para todos , a frente por aqui rendeu 17.7mm , Dezembro segue com 83.5mm, e amanhã já poucos deverá chover! Não poderemos estar muito tempo sem precipitação para além dos dias que já parecem garantidos de temperaturas acima da média, para que esta preciosa precipitação da última semana  não perder o efeito positivo que acabou por ter pela forma como foi distribuída


----------



## Toby (25 Dez 2021 às 19:09)

Boa noite,

Lagoa Do Cao: 14.8°/12.2° - 53.1km/h – 7.0mm
Sao Martinho do Porto: 15.3°/12°6 – 48.3km/h – 10.2mm
Salir do Porto: 15.9°/12.8° - 39.6km/h – 10.4mm
Lourinha: 16.7°/13.5° - 70.8km/h – 9.2mm
Santa Cruz: 15.8°/13.2° - 59.5 km/h – 7.8mm
Seiça: 15.9°/12°1 - 24.1km/h – 128mm
Torres Vedras: 16.4°/13.6° - 48.3km/h – 6.6mm
Casal do Deserto (Torres Vedras): 15.4°/12.6° - 66.0km/h – 4.4mm
Lisboa Portela: 15.8°/12.8° - 49.5km/h – 25.4mm
Azietao(Setubal): 15.9°/13.4° - xxxkm/h – 15.7mm
Setubal: 16.8°/13.8° - 59.5km/h – 9.4mm


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2021 às 20:27)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Lagoa Do Cao: 14.8°/12.2° - 53.1km/h – 7.0mm
> Sao Martinho do Porto: 15.3°/12°6 – 48.3km/h – 10.2mm
> ...


nada mau, obrigado pelos dados! Resto de Bom Natal...


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2021 às 20:28)

*13.23 mm *(Netatmo) em Alenquer desde as 00h. 
Evento que me parece ter sido um pouco abaixo do esperado em termos de chuva.


----------



## Luis Rafael (25 Dez 2021 às 21:04)

Boa tarde, 
*Pluviosidade 10,5 mm*.
Especial referência para a Rajada Mensal de (Máx) *44.0 km/h às 05h04. *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2021 às 22:07)

Como já se esperava, no resto do dia pouco ou nada choveu. Sigo, por isso, com os mesmos 7,9 mm da frente e pós-frontal de madrugada. A rajada máxima também foi atingida a essas horas, sendo que ao longo do dia a coisa foi acalmando, ainda que o céu tenha-se mantido nublado ao longo de todo o dia. 

Ficam aqui os registos deste dia de Natal de muita parra e pouca uva:
Máx: 17,3ºC
Mín: 13,3ºC 
Prec: 7,9 mm
Rajada máxima: 42,2 km/h SO

Agora estão 15,7ºC e céu muito nublado. Entretanto já é visível a nova superfície frontal que vai afetar o país amanhã, ainda que por aqui mal deva acumular sequer, mas pode ser que tenhamos uma surpresa (pelo satélite não me parece). Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2021 às 00:14)

Apenas mais um aguaceiro fraco depois de almoço a assinalar. 
Acumulado total do dia *27,7 mm*! Até me surpreendeu 

As rajadas mais fortes de vento rondaram os 65 km/h de madrugada.
13,8°C


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2021 às 08:38)

Bom dia!
*3,8 mm* acumulados. Mais que o previsto.
De salientar o nevoeiro cerrado neste momento. Tudo escorre água.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2021 às 09:16)

Bom dia! Manhã de nevoeiro e chuvisco pelo 7o dia consecutivo.

2,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.
125,0mm este mês. Acabou por ser um mês normal por aqui.


----------



## Geopower (26 Dez 2021 às 09:56)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuvisco/chuva fraca em Lisboa. Vento fraco de SW


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2021 às 12:17)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva fraca ou chuviscos, temporariamente mais moderada, e algum nevoeiro alto.

*9,6 mm* acumulados desde as 0h!
Água por todo o lado... 

Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
16,8°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2021 às 12:55)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, depois duma madrugada calma, o dia segue com chuviscos e 2,3 mm, claramente acima do previsto - que era quase nada. 

A temperatura atual é de 18,3°C, bem quentinha para dia 26 de dezembro, e está céu nublado.


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2021 às 15:23)

Bons chuviscos


----------



## LMMS (26 Dez 2021 às 15:44)

Aqui na Parede está a chuviscar à já algum tempo e nevoeiro.
Eu só esta semana comecei a verificar dados de radar com o que realmente se vê e algo não bate certo com o que via no radar e como estava aqui onde moro.
Por exemplo agora está a chuviscar à mais de 1 hora e no radar não sinaliza nada de nada!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (26 Dez 2021 às 15:58)

LMMS disse:


> Aqui na Parede está a chuviscar à já algum tempo e nevoeiro.
> Eu só esta semana comecei a verificar dados de radar com o que realmente se vê e algo não bate certo com o que via no radar e como estava aqui onde moro.
> Por exemplo agora está a chuviscar à mais de 1 hora e no radar não sinaliza nada de nada!


Se as partículas forem muito pequenas o radar não deteta, isso acontece muitas vezes no verão que chuvisca mas não é o suficiente para o radar detetar.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Dez 2021 às 15:59)

LMMS disse:


> Aqui na Parede está a chuviscar à já algum tempo e nevoeiro.
> Eu só esta semana comecei a verificar dados de radar com o que realmente se vê e algo não bate certo com o que via no radar e como estava aqui onde moro.
> Por exemplo agora está a chuviscar à mais de 1 hora e no radar não sinaliza nada de nada!


Foi tal o qual o que eu disse no outro dia.. Estava a chover a mais de meia hora moderado a forte e no radar nao se via quase nada..


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2021 às 17:05)

Chuviscos intensos em Coruche


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2021 às 17:15)

Grão a grão

Dia 24: 7 mm
Dia 25: 37 mm
Hoje: 14 mm

Temperatura meio tropical do Golfo continua, deverá permanecer até ao "rio atmosférico" ceder.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2021 às 18:26)

LMMS disse:


> Aqui na Parede está a chuviscar à já algum tempo e nevoeiro.
> Eu só esta semana comecei a verificar dados de radar com o que realmente se vê e algo não bate certo com o que via no radar e como estava aqui onde moro.
> Por exemplo agora está a chuviscar à mais de 1 hora e no radar não sinaliza nada de nada!





Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Se as partículas forem muito pequenas o radar não deteta, isso acontece muitas vezes no verão que chuvisca mas não é o suficiente para o radar detetar.





Pedro Mindz disse:


> Foi tal o qual o que eu disse no outro dia.. Estava a chover a mais de meia hora moderado a forte e no radar nao se via quase nada..



Atenção à distância a que os locais estão dos três radares e ao tipo de precipitação: se a distância é grande e a precipitação é de baixa altitude (como nos chuviscos/chuva fraca dos nimbostratus baixos) o feixe do radar não atinge essas baixas altitudes, devido à depressão do horizonte (curvatura terrestre) bem como devido aos relevos que constituem obstáculos ao feixe. Também se nota que tem havido interrupções pontuais ou mais prolongadas durante a madrugada e início da manhã.


----------



## Geopower (26 Dez 2021 às 18:26)

Em Glória do Ribatejo o  dia foi de céu encoberto com períodos de chuvisco/chuva fraca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2021 às 18:29)

Boa tarde,

Durante a manhã caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que pararam antes do almoço ainda, já a tarde foi marcada pelo céu muito nublado, e agora há 5 minutos atrás, começou a cair uns agauceiros moderados, que entretanto já abrandou um pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2021 às 19:01)

Esta chuvinha é ouro!
*11,2 mm* acumulados por aqui.
Mantém-se o nevoeiro alto e a chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## RStorm (26 Dez 2021 às 19:09)

Boa Tarde 

Espero que todos tenham tido um ótimo Natal, cheio de paz e alegria 

*Ontem*, dia de Natal, a passagem da frente foi pacifica com chuva em geral fraca e rendeu *5,1 mm*. 
O resto do dia apresentou-se muito nublado, temporariamente com abertas durante a tarde. 
O vento soprou em geral fraco de SW, rodando para NW durante a tarde, voltando novamente para W-SW com o cair da noite.

Extremos: *13,6ºC / 16,6ºC / 5,1 mm *

*Hoje *o dia esteve bem cinzento e encoberto, com chuva fraca/chuvisco intermitentes, sendo mais intensos nesta última hora. O acumulado segue nos *1,2 mm*. 
O vento soprou muito fraco a nulo de SW, apresentando-se temporariamente moderado no final da manhã. 

Extremos: *13,2ºC **/ **18,5ºC **/ **1,2 mm *até agora

T. Atual: *16,7ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2021 às 19:11)

*2.61 mm* em Alenquer hoje..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2021 às 19:51)

Ao longo da tarde seguiram-se chuviscos e bastante nevoeiro, que deixaram um acumulado de 4,8 mm até ao momento. O nevoeiro continua, contudo, e está bem espesso! Parece inverno, contudo estão 19,0ºC e está melhor que em muitos dias de verão!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2021 às 20:02)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> contudo estão 19,0ºC


Impossível.


----------



## Toby (26 Dez 2021 às 20:34)

Boa noite,

no dia seguinte ao dia anterior... 

Lagoa Do Cao: 16.4°/12.8° - 33.8km/h – 3.8mm
Sao Martinho do Porto: 17.2°/13.1° – 45.1km/h – 1.8mm
Salir do Porto: 18.1°/12.9° - 33.1km/h – 2.8mm
Lourinha: 17.4°/14.5° - 51.5km/h – 2.2mm
Santa Cruz: 17.2°/14.6° - 40.2km/h – 0.8mm
Seiça: 17.5°/11.3° - 19.3km/h – 2.8mm
Torres Vedras: 17.4°/14.1° - 40.2km/h – 1.2mm
Casal do Deserto (Torres Vedras): 16.3°/13.4° - 48.3km/h – 0.84mm
Lisboa Portela: 16.9°/14.2° - 46.7km/h – 5.1mm
Azietao(Setubal): 17.4°/13.8° - xxxkm/h – 3.6mm
Setubal: ------------------------------
Caneças: 15.6°/12.4° - 39.2km/h – 6.2mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2021 às 21:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Impossível.


Parece que o termómetro avariou por volta das 18:30...


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2021 às 23:02)

Boa noite,

Dia semelhante ao de muitos outros nas redondezas aqui por Samora; cinzento, húmido e morrinhento. 
Acumulados magros, tal como nós ficaremos, depois de abatermos as calorias destes últimos dias...  2 mm apenas.

A noite segue muito húmida, HR nos 96%, e com temperatura muito amena; 16,3 ºC às 23h00 de um dia 26 de dezembro é obra...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Dez 2021 às 23:30)

Dia muito húmido por Azeitão, e 4.8mm de acumulado! Não esperava tanto, tudo escorre água lá fora, dado que este acumulado foi praticamente em forma de chuva fraca ou chuvisco! Maravilha para os solos  

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2021 às 23:43)

Um dia praticamente inteiro de chuva fraca/chuviscos, por vezes moderada, com pausas pequenas.
O nevoeiro também marcou presença, por vezes cerrado!

Mais um acumulado generoso de *16,3 mm! *Tão bom para os solos e cursos de água recuperarem...

Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
Uns amenos 15,2°C!


----------



## LMMS (27 Dez 2021 às 00:30)

Então e sobre o suposto "mini-tornado" que ocorreu em Salvaterra de Magos, pouco se falou sobre ele aqui no fórum!
Aquele evento foi um tornado ou um mini-tornado?


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2021 às 00:44)

LMMS disse:


> Então e sobre o suposto "mini-tornado" que ocorreu em Salvaterra de Magos, pouco se falou sobre ele aqui no fórum!
> Aquele evento foi um tornado ou um mini-tornado?


Tornado.

Mini-tornado é uma designação inventada pela comunicação social, que teima em veicular informação errada, não obstante ser corrigida constantemente pelo IPMA a esse respeito.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2021 às 01:30)

Boas pessoal,

Espero que tenham passado um bom Natal, tendo em conta o cenário em que nos encontramos.

Na madrugada de 24 para 25 acabou por ocorrer menos precipitação do que o previsto pelos modelos. O maior destaque foi mesmo o vento, que soprou forte com rajadas.
O dia de Natal foi dominado por céu muito nublado, apenas ao final da tarde surgiram algumas abertas. O vento diminuiu de intensidade tornando-se fraco à noite.
Extremos: *16.3ºC* / *13.5ºC*
Acumulado: *10.49 mm*

Hoje o céu apresentou-se encoberto durante todo o dia, com ocorrência de chuva fraca sobretudo ao final da tarde.
O acumulado foi modesto (*3.81 mm*), nem estavam previstos valores consideráveis, precipitação claramente estratiforme o que é óptimo para os solos.
Está praticamente garantido que vamos entrar novamente num período seco e com a agravante de estarem previstas temperaturas demasiado amenas para época lá mais para o final desta semana. Portanto, a chuva que caiu nestes dias foi ouro.
Extremos: *17.8ºC* / *13.9ºC*

Sigo com céu nublado, 17.0ºC, vento moderado de SW.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2021 às 03:30)

1.6 mm ontem


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2021 às 12:40)

0.8mm hoje


----------



## Aine (27 Dez 2021 às 14:18)

Boas festas para todos.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com nevoeiro, pela hora de almoço o sol deu ar da sua graça, mas neste momento voltou a esconder-se.

E hoje não há vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2021 às 18:21)

Casas vão aquecendo com o clima subtropical, menos gastos em energia. Já estive mais longe de estar de t-shirt. 19ºC dentro de casa.  

Máxima de 18ºC por aqui.

143 mm do evento.  Não esquecer que é o mês mais chuvoso das normais.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Dez 2021 às 18:30)

Boa tarde

Dia muito nublado e húmido, por vezes abertas e durante a manhã uns chuviscos que não acumularam.

Na semana que passou choveu todos os dias seguidos e o acumulado total da semana foi de 134,9 mm!!  Creio que ficou na média mensal ou ligeiramente acima até.. Excelente!

Grande contributo para o total do mês que já vai nos 144,1 mm!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2021 às 20:42)

Boa noite,
Hoje, depois de vários dias de chuva intensa e boa para amainar a situação em que a região se encontrava, não caiu nada. Esteve céu muito nublado, contudo, e em certos momentos parecia que ia cair qualquer coisa dado o nevoeiro. Também se nota que o tempo está bem ameno, devido ao rio atmosférico - sendo que a temperatura pouco variou ao longo do dia e a humidade tem estado sempre constantemente acima dos 85%. O vento, ao contrário de ontem, está bem mais calmo, o que dá uma sensação térmica bastante agradável.  

Infelizmente o termómetro da estação meteorológica avariou, no entanto continua a registar uma evolução de temperaturas semelhante à de estações em redor mas com um erro de 2ºC acima das restantes estações. Tendo em conta esse erro oficial, aqui ficam os dados relativos a ontem e hoje: 

Ontem, dia 26
Máx: 16,6ºC
Mín: 14,7ºC
Prec: 4,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h SO

Hoje, dia 27
Máx: 17,3ºC
Mín: 15,3ºC

Agora estão 15,9ºC e céu nublado. O evento de precipitação destes últimos dias acumulou bem, deixando um dezembro com um acumulado de 102,3 mm. Ainda que seja inferior ao valor normal, é bem superior aos valores que tive em dezembros recentes, sendo, desde 2010, apenas superado pelo registo de dezembro de 2016. Nada mau, mas era preciso bem mais do que isto!


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2021 às 09:52)

Chuva fraca a moderada em Caneças.
3,2mm acumulados hoje.

Mínima de 14,2ºC.
Agora 14,9ºC.
Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Dez 2021 às 12:01)

Bom dia!

Continua o regime de chuva fraca ou chuviscos.
0,5 mm acumulados.
Vento fraco de SW


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2021 às 18:38)

caiu uns borrifos, chuviscos de manhã e tal, tarde foi nublada com uma ou outra aberta


----------



## RStorm (28 Dez 2021 às 18:49)

Boa noite

No* domingo* ainda continuou a chover bem, subindo o acumulado diário para *3 mm *

*Ontem e hoje* tivemos um regime de chuviscos, que nem molharam o chão. 
Céu encoberto e temperaturas quase tropicais 
Vento nulo 

Ontem: *15,6ºC **/ **19,1ºC *
Hoje: *15,9ºC **/ **19,3ºC *

Não espero mais chuva, portanto dou por terminado este evento, que rendeu no total *38,1 mm* e elevou o acumulado mensal para os *42,6 mm  *Foi muito bom, mas ainda não foi suficiente para ajudar a colmatar a secura dos meses anteriores... 

Agora parece que vamos ter passagem de ano primaveril, depois logo se verá, mas cheira-me que se avizinha mais uma temporada seca  Esperemos que não 

T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2021 às 23:39)

Boa noite,
O rio atmosférico continua a ter influência sobre o estado do tempo por aqui: por um lado, o céu tem estado quase constantemente nublado e, por outro lado, durante a noite têm ocorrido chuviscos associados à condensação da humidade relativa (bastante elevada nestes dias): foram 0,3 mm ontem e 0,5 mm hoje. 
Nos próximos dois dias ainda haverá alguma influência desta corrente de sudoeste, mas depois no finalzinho do ano entrará a dorsal anticiclónica em força, e esperemos que não seja por muito tempo porque é preciso mais precipitação!  

Infelizmente parece também que o termómetro da estação meteorológica avariou de vez... 21,7ºC, só visto!!! Bem, era uma estação fraquinha e barata, e o facto de ter durado três anos já foi bem bom!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2021 às 23:56)

Boas!
Que tempinho, hein?
Muito nevoeiro neste momento e tudo escorre água. Pelo menos o solo mantém-se húmido.
*16,1°C*.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Dez 2021 às 01:52)

Boas,

Depois de dois dias com bastante humidade, neblinas e nuvens baixas, eis que a torneira lá decidiu abrir.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2021 às 02:09)

Por esta não estava à espera.
Chove já a roçar o moderado.
*1,8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Geopower (29 Dez 2021 às 09:43)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu muito nublado com abertas.
Algum nevoeiro em dissipação no estuário do Tejo.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2021 às 10:39)

Bom dia,
O dia acordou com céu nublado, mas entretanto já começa a querer abrir-se o céu. Durante a noite, ainda caíram 2,0 mm hoje e 1 mm depois da última mensagem que fiz até à meia-noite - não estava nada à espera! 

Dezembro deve acabar assim com um acumulado total de 106,1 mm, pois não estou a ver que o mês possa acumular mais alguma coisa até ao fim do mês (a dorsal já cá está, pois a pressão atmosférica já se encontra nos 1026 hPa). Apesar de ser um valor abaixo da média mensal, é o maior valor de precipitação em dezembro desde 2010, superando inclusive dezembro de 2016. Nada mau!


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2021 às 12:33)

uns borrifos de madrugada deram 0.4mm


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2021 às 14:35)

Boa tarde!
Hoje temos muito sol e tempo ameno. *18,6°C*.
Ainda assim, deu para acumular *2,8 mm* durante a madrugada.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2021 às 15:42)

Boa tarde 
Por Fátima 
17°C
Abertas de sol


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2021 às 17:13)

17,6ºC de máxima e algum sol. 

Mínimas parece que vão voltar ao normal depois de dias seguidos com anomalia.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2021 às 19:36)

Fátima 
14°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2021 às 20:18)

Verão indiano em Portugal (e na Europa)

Lagoa Do Cao: 18.8°/12.9° - 16.1km/h – 1.6mm
Sao Martinho do Porto: 19.1°/14.2° – 19.3km/h – 3.0mm
Salir do Porto: 20.2°/13.9° - 20.0km/h – 2.8mm
Lourinha: 19.1°/14.4° - 33.8km/h – 0.2mm
Santa Cruz: 18.0°/14.9° - 25.7km/h – 0.2mm
Seiça: 18.5°/10.8° - 9.7km/h – 1.0mm
Torres Vedras: 19.4°/14.7° - 17.7km/h – 0.4mm
Casal do Deserto (Torres Vedras): 18.6°/14.6° - 19.3km/h – 0.4mm
Lisboa Portela: 18.8°/15.1° - 17.7km/h – 1.5mm
Azietao(Setubal): -----------------------------
Setubal: ------------------------------
Caneças: 17.2°/13.5° - 19.1km/h – 1.0mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2021 às 20:30)

Boa noite,
A manhã foi bastante húmida, devido ao nevoeiro nocturno, e ao meio da manhã ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, já a tarde o céu abriu, e o sol ainda aqueceu até aos 17ºC.


----------



## Toby (30 Dez 2021 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

11.2°
Situação característica das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros


----------



## Aine (30 Dez 2021 às 09:30)

Bom dia,

mais um dia a acordar com nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2021 às 09:49)

Bom dia 
Fátima 
Céu limpo 
9°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2021 às 11:35)

10ª manhã de nevoeiro em Caneças.
Agora já está a levantar.

Mínima de 9,1ºC.
Por agora 10,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2021 às 11:47)

ainda céu encoberto do nevoeiro, de manhazinha "chovia" nevoeiro


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2021 às 14:16)

Boas!
O nevoeiro mantém-se em altitude. Diria que já não levanta hoje. 
Está mais frescote, *15,4°C*.


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2021 às 15:18)

Em Caneças ainda estão 12,4ºC.
Humidade relativa do ar nos 96,8%.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2021 às 15:39)

Afinal o nevoeiro levantou mesmo. 
Temperatura a subir*, 16,2ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2021 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,
Após a minha mensagem, o céu lá abriu totalmente e a tarde foi bem amena mas com alguma neblina. A noite que se seguiu teve nevoeiro e uma temperatura mais baixa, sendo que o nevoeiro lá dissipou totalmente. Agora está céu limpíssimo e está um tempo bem ameno, com vento fraco!


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2021 às 20:10)

Informação sobre o tornado que ocorreu no concelho de Salvaterra de Magos, no passado dia 24:


Mais detalhes:
*Tornado de Foros de Salvaterra (concelho de Salvaterra de Magos, Santarém), 24 de dezembro de 2021*


----------



## Toby (30 Dez 2021 às 20:36)

Boa noite
20h30: 15.6° 40.2km/h SE/
No final, Dezembro de 2021 não foi tão mau para a chuva.


----------



## RStorm (31 Dez 2021 às 13:10)

Bom dia 

Na madrugada de *quarta-feira* ainda fui surpreendido com alguns aguaceiros que renderam *1,2 mm *
A partir do final da manhã o tempo melhorou significativamente, com o céu a limpar gradualmente. 

Quarta: *13,6ºC / 19,2ºC / 1,2 mm 

Ontem e hoje *o tempo tem se apresentado soalheiro e bastante ameno, embora com alguma nebulosidade alta e também nevoeiro na manhã de ontem. 
As mínimas desceram como era de esperar e o vento tem estado nulo, por vezes com uma pequena brisa de leste. 

Ontem: *11,3ºC / 16,5ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *8,0ºC *

Este deverá ser o meu últimos post de 2021, portanto aproveito para desejar um bom ano para todos  

T. Atual: *18,8ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2021 às 13:13)

18ºC e continua a subir.
Colares e Cabo da Roca acima dos 19ºC 

Aliás, Colares tem tido máximas sempre mais altas que Lisboa, o poder de um vale.

Edit: Colares já acima dos 21ºC


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2021 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, um dia *normal * de inverno, sol e calor!


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2021 às 14:56)

Boa tarde a todos,

Terminamos o ano com um dia primaveril, facilmente repetível em Março, ou mesmo Abril.
Que seja prenúncio de um 2022 com um pouco mais de luz e calor nas nossas vidas, metaforicamente falando, é claro. Para calor já basta o que temos tido. 

O panorama actual na AML:


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2021 às 15:20)

Parede, atingiu já os 21.2º 









						Screenshot, 2021-12-31 18:18:26 - Paste.Pics
					

Screenshot view




					paste.pics


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2021 às 16:40)

Boas!
Sente-se mesmo um cheirinho a primavera. 
*20,1ºC* por aqui.
Feliz ano novo!


----------



## Mammatus (31 Dez 2021 às 18:06)

Boas,

O evento da passada semana (19 - 26/12)  rendeu um acumulado total de *89.71 mm*, sendo o dia 20 o mais chuvoso, *50.01 mm*, representando cerca de 56% do total acumulado.

Extremos dos últimos dias:

2ª feira, 27/12
*18.9ºC / 15.9ºC*

3ª feira, 28/12
*18.9ºC / 16.0ºC*

4ª feira, 29/12
*20.6ºC / 12.6ºC*
Acumulado:* 2.79 mm*

5ª feira, 30/12
*17.5ºC / 11.2ºC*

O ano termina com ambiente Primaveril, alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde mas que deixou passar a luz solar, e uma temperatura máxima típica de Março, *22.8ºC* , sem dúvida o dia mais quente do mês. A mínima foi *9.6ºC*.

Dezembro termina com *101,60 mm* de acumulado, não obstante estar abaixo da média, foi claramente melhor que outros Dezembros de anos anteriores, marcados por um padrão bastante mais seco.
Que seja bom presságio para Janeiro.


----------



## Toby (31 Dez 2021 às 18:46)

Boa noite,
Terminamos o ano com um fato de banho! 
Feliz Ano Novo e especialmente no contexto actual: boa saúde para todos! 
Vejo-o no próximo ano. 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aplicacao-de-telemovel-e-tablet-em-portugues.10743/


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2021 às 19:01)

Fui lá fora, porque tinha ouvido fogo de artifício a ver se via algum, 
e que estranho é estar na rua a esta hora com esta temperatura +17,5ºC,
em casa ronda os +16,5ºC.

Aproveito esta mensagem para desejar a todos os membros do fórum* 
um* *Feliz Ano Novo de 2022 cheio de Saúde! *


----------



## meko60 (31 Dez 2021 às 19:11)

Boa noite.
O 2021 despede-se com umas temperaturas bem agradáveis mas nada condizentes com a época, sinais dos tempos.
*Bom ano para todos os membros do fórum, com saúde e bons eventos meteorológicos!*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2021 às 21:36)

Boa noite,
O último dia de 2021 foi caracterizado por temperaturas primaveris e céu totalmente limpo. Ao contrário de ontem, hoje não houve nevoeiro de madrugada, contudo devido à presença do vento de nordeste não houve inversão térmica. Durante a tarde, o tempo ameno fazia mais lembrar abril do que propriamente Ano Novo... 

O termómetro da estação continua a dar erros, contudo os dados absolutos (e atuais) de hoje parecem mais corretos que os de dias anteriores. Sendo assim, aqui ficam os dados relativos à véspera de 2022:  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 20,1°C
Mín: 11,1°C 

Agora estão 13,5°C e céu limpo. Entretanto o vento parou e, por isso, começou a inversão térmica. Sente-se um cheiro forte a pólvora no ar, devido aos foguetes lançados nas últimas horas por vizinhos.


----------



## fhff (31 Dez 2021 às 22:59)

Isto está bom para, amanhã, a malta dar os primeiros mergulhos no mar. Sigo com 17°C, num dia completamente primaveril ou até mais, aqui no litoral sintrense.
Até 'pro' ano! Muita saúde para todos!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2022 às 10:44)

Uma vez que o tópico ainda está aberto, e porque ontem a minha operadora de net "decidiu" mandar a rede abaixo na noite de passagem de ano... , cá ficam os meus votos de um excelente 2022 para todos! 

O último dia de 2021 aqui por Samora acabou por não ser tão quente como o esperado, tendo a máxima atingido uns "muito modestos" 19,4 ºC... 

E para ilustrar esta que deveria ter sido a última mensagem de 2021, deixo alguns registos do último poente do ano


----------



## Jopiro (3 Jan 2022 às 21:17)

Feliz 2022 para todos. Depois de uns dias de regresso de D. Sebastião parece que a chuva vai voltar onde não faz falta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2022 às 22:44)

Jopiro disse:


> Feliz 2022 para todos. Depois de uns dias de regresso de D. Sebastião parece que a chuva vai voltar onde não faz falta.


Janeiro!!!


----------



## Pisfip (4 Jan 2022 às 06:52)

Bom dia! Depois de uma noite com muito vento, a chuva já se faz sentir e com intensidade moderada! Estão 13º


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Jan 2022 às 10:48)

Lá se foi o "bom tempo". Chove moderado em Sintra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2022 às 13:51)

*Janeiro!!!  *


----------

